# Highscore-Liste: Der schnellste Internetzugang



## oupho (12. August 2009)

Inhaltsverzeichnis




Spoiler



Top 75 Download
Top 75 Upload
Top 75 Ping


  
Was ist das?
_
In diesem Thread könnt ihr Posten wie schnell euer Internet ist, die Ergebnisse werden in einer Highscoreliste eingetragen.


_Wie geht das?


Deine Ergebnisse müsst ihr nach folgendem Muster Posten:

 *Download | Upload | Ping | Name | Anbieter | Speedtest.net Link

*Beispiel für einen Post:
 5.89 Mb/s | 0.56 Mb/s | 66 ms | oupho | Alice DSL | Speedtest.net

Die Ergebnisse werden in *Mb/s* bzw. in *ms* angegeben. 

Woher bekomme ich meine Ergebnisse?

Eure Ergebnisse bekommt ihr von der Seite Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test. Dort wählt ihr euch einen Server aus und läst den Speedtest durchlaufen. Denn Link für den Beweis eures Geschwindigkeitsrekords erlangt ihr, wenn ihr nach durchführen des Tests auf "*Copy Direct Link*" klickst. Diesen müsst ihr für mich zur Überprüfung als Speedtest Link eintragen.
Die Post die sich unter den besten 75 befinden werden eingetragen.
Falls ihr eure Ergebnisse erneuert, müsst ihr den Post mit _**UPDATE**_ kennzeichnen.
Es sind nur private Anbindungen erlaubt, Schulen oder Unis werden nicht aufgenommen.

Wenn ihr alles beachtet werdet ihr aufgenommen, allerdings kann es manchmal einige Zeit dauern, wenn sachen wie Urlaub dazwischen kommen.



- zum Inhaltsverzeichnis -
​


----------



## oupho (12. August 2009)

*AW: High-Score-Liste: Das schnellste Internet*

Top 75 Download
​ ​ 
 

*Download*
|Upload|Ping|Name|Anbieter|Speedtest.net Link 
*347.58 Mb/s*
 | 0.35 Mb/s | 89 ms | Zecko_Vicath | Luxemburg Online SA | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/622308300.png
*262,84 Mb/s*
 | 20,96 Mb/s | 8 ms | Psyjo | UNITED COLO GmbH | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/615687163.png
*207,88Mb/s*
 | 0,98Mb/s | 37ms |ole88 | Deutsche Telekom AG | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/610658257.png
*109.93 Mb/s*
 | 2.31 Mb/s | 15 ms | Hitman145 | KabelBW | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/615438019.png
*98.22 Mb/s*
 | 8.84 Mb/s | 4 ms | swatty | wilhelm.tel | 
Speedtest.net#1
Speedtest.net#2
*94,66 Mb/s*
| 5,67 Mb/s| 31 ms| mufflon99| Deutsche Telekom AG| 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/615427094.png 
*78.18 Mb/s*
 | 5.62 Mb/s | 12 ms | Luagsch | Cablecom Schweiz|
http://www.speedtest.net/result/616017463.png
*72,59 MB/s*
 | 0,51 MB/s | 24ms | Bucklew | HeliNET | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/547160478.png
*71,71 MB/s*
 | 0,98MB/s | 25ms | devon | KabelBw | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/617200627.png
*68.36 Mb/s*
 | 0.76 Mb/s | 71 ms | danysahne333| Vodafone | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/615528929.png
*63.06 Mb/s* | 1.19 Mb/s | 60 ms | System_Crasher | Bluewin | http://www.speedtest.net/result/615444548.png
*54.2 Mb/s *
| 8.67 Mb/s | 20 ms | Lauren | wilhelm.tel | 
Speedtest.net
*53,66Mb/s*
 | 0,78Mb/s | 62ms| Hardrunner | Alice DSL | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/616048255.png
*50,28 Mb/s*
 | 2,48 MB/s | 10 ms | Nono15 | KabelBW | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/616559060.png
*50,45 Mb/s*
 | 2,56 Mb/s | 5 ms | bigbass2000 | Kabel BW | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/616190973.png
*47.30 Mb/s*
 | 1.36 Mb/s | 9ms | MarcXL | KabelBW | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/615696630.png
*45,62 Mb/s*
 | 8,29 Mb/s | 26 ms | K3n$! | T-Home | 
Speedtest.net#1
Speedtest.net#2
*42.01 Mb/s*
 | 6,05 Mb/s | 62ms | weltimperator | 1& 1 | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/621239742.png
*42.01 Mb/s*
 | 5.48 Mb/s | 15 ms | Benne123 | Deutsche Telekom AG | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/615405802.png
*39.93 Mb/s*
 | 1.91 Mb/s | 23 ms | Wicke75de | Kabel Deutschland | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/615511773.png
*37,48 Mb/s*
 | 3,69 Mb/s | 20 ms | Elementardrache | Wilhelm.Tel GmbH         |
http://www.speedtest.net/result/548421313.png
*37.01 Mb/s*
 | 4.03 Mb/s | 45 ms | quarante-sept | Deutsche Telekom AG | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/615593405.png
*36.65 Mb/s*
 | 1.86 Mb/s |16ms | junki | Kabel Deutschland|  
http://www.speedtest.net/result/562328344.png
*33,31 Mb/s*
 | 1,96 Mb/s | 23 ms | Biosman | KabelDeutschland | 
Speedtest
*32,48 Mb/s*
 | 1,51 Mb/s | 24 ms | Oliver | Kabel Deutschland | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/613591889.png
*32.42 Mb/s *| 1.84 Mb/s | 14 ms | CrashStyle | 
Kabel Deutschland
 |
http://www.speedtest.net/result/616351766.png
*32.41 Mb/s*
|2.01 Mb/s|5ms|deknutes|Kabel Deutschland|
http://www.speedtest.net/result/615716034.png
*32,41 Mb/s*
 | 2,00 Mb/s | 12 ms | Gringo | KabelDeutschland | 
Speedtest.net 
*32.41 Mb/s*
 | 1.96 Mb/s | 11ms | Plompi | Kabel Deutschland |                         
http://www.speedtest.net/result/615717175.png
*32.41 Mb/s*
 | 1.71 Mb/s | 24 ms | CentaX| Kabel Deutschland | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/608739322.png
*32.27 MB/s*
 | 2.55MB/s | 10ms | Cr@zed^ | KabelBw |                                 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/616765113.png
*32.22 Mb/s*
 | 1.87 Mb/s | 19 ms | Earisu| Kabel Deutschland |
http://www.speedtest.net/result/615674477.png
*32,16MB/s* | 2,55MB/s | 9ms | Maaaaatze | Kabel-BW | Speedtest.net
*30.83 Mb/s*
 | 1.99 Mb/s | 21ms | fA!nT | Kabel Deutschland | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/616067959.png
*30,74 Mb/s*
 | 1,58 Mb/s | 9 ms | NCphalon | Kabel Deutschland | 
Speedtest.net
*30,19 Mb/s*
| 2,36 Mb/s| 15 ms| ResidentX4| KabelBW |  
http://www.speedtest.net/result/615412383.png
*26.90 MB/s*
 | 1,82 MB/s | 37ms | grubsnek | Kabel Deutschland | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/546221506.png
*26,55 Mb/s*
 | 1,01 Mb/s | 10 ms | Selene | Kabel BW | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/642230898.png
*25.48 Mb/s*
 | 1.01 Mb/s | 6 ms | Nico88 | Kabel BW |
http://www.speedtest.net/result/611305342.png
*25,35Mb/s*
 | 1,89 Mb/s | 31 ms | heartcell | Kabel Deutschland | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/559228050.png
*25.27 Mb/s*
 | 0.93 Mb/s | 8 ms | rootmachine | Kabel BW | 
Speedtest.net
*25,26 Mb/s*
 | 1,01 Mb/s | 10 ms | Kurtch | Kabel BW | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/615691842.png
*25,20 Mb/s*
 | 2,46 Mb/s | 6 ms | Naitrum | KabelBW | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/615533974.png
*25.04 Mb/s* | 1.00 Mb/s | 10 ms | BigMegaman | Kabel BW | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/615577535.png
*20.51 Mb/s*
 | 1.09 Mb/s | 10ms | SCUX | Unitymedia | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/611629281.png
*20.32 Mb/s*
| 1.07 Mb/s | 39 ms | Masterwana | unitymedia | 
Speedtest.net
*20,3 MB/s*
 | 1,09 MB/s | 13 ms | Maggats | Unitymedia | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/631204384.png
*20,22MB/s *| 1,09MB/s | 11ms | Player007 | Unitymedia | Speedtest.net Link
*19,34 Mb/s | *1,01 Mb/s | 13 ms | Weizenkorn | Unitymedia |
http://www.speedtest.net/result/539293284.png
*17.89 Mb/s *
| 1.30Mb/s | 116ms | Backgroundworld | Kabel Deutschland | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/556942715.png
*16.57 Mb/s*
| 0.83 Mb/s | 44ms | StonedBeer | Alice |  
Speedtest #1
*16.02 Mb/s*
 | 1.01 Mb/s | 9 ms | labernet | Kabel BW | 
speedtest
*15,12 Mb/s*
 | 1,00 Mb/s | 18 ms | oifbert | Deutsche Telekom AG | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/616281455.png
*15,08 Mb/s*
 | 1,00 MB/s | 23 ms | JonnyB1989 | 1&1 | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/615562570.png
*14,98 MB/s*
 | 1,97 MB/s | 26ms | Henninges | Kabel Deutschland | 
speedtest.net
*14,90MB/s*
 | 0,95MB/s | 36ms | Baker79 | KabelDeutschland |
 http://www.speedtest.net/result/547323315.png
*14.87 Mb/s*
 | 0.77 Mb/s |15ms | Becksq9 | Arcor AG | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/618649270.png
*14.03Mb/s*
 | 0,98Mb/s | 12ms | Murxwitz | 1und1 | 
speedtest.net
speedtest.net
*13.93 MB/s*
 | 1.00 MB/s| 10ms | Gordon 1979 | Telekom | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/605143537.png
*13.88 Mb/s *
| 1.00 Mb/s | 16 ms | Mr.Maison| 1und1 |  
http://www.speedtest.net/result/615471243.png
*13,83 Mb/s*
 | 0,95 Mb/s | 17 ms | zeffer | Vodafone/Arcor |                    
http://www.speedtest.net/result/559633064.png
*13,47 Mb/s *
| 0,99 Mb/s | 39 ms | TALON-ONE | 1&1 DSL |
http://www.speedtest.net/result/615959350.png
*13,17 Mb/s*
 | 1,00 Mb/s | 7 ms | Aholic | Deutsche Telekom AG | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/616584168.png
*13,17 Mb/s*
 | 0,99 Mb/s | 26 ms | shiwa77 | Deutsche Telekom AG | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/559198547.png
*12.86 Mb/s*
 | 0.97 Mb/s | 34 ms | darkfabel | Deutsche Telekom AG |
http://www.speedtest.net/result/615600326.png
*12,31 Mb/s*
 | 0,94 Mb/s |64ms |Tom3004 |Alice DSl |
http://www.speedtest.net/result/540204768.png
*12,28 Mb/s*
 | 0,98 MB/s | 10ms | xxxRaptoRxxx | Freenet | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/612168978.png
*10.87 Mb/s*
 | 0.76 Mb/s | 39 ms | kolaj | Vodafone | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/615490763.png
*10.52 Mb/s*
 | 0.79 Mb/s | 43 ms | Seven | 1&1 | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/590744387.png

- zum Inhaltsverzeichnis -


----------



## oupho (12. August 2009)

*AW: High-Score-Liste: Das schnellste Internet*

Top 75 Upload

 

Download|
*Upload*
|Ping|Name|Anbieter|Speedtest.net Link
262,84 Mb/s | 
*20,96 Mb/s*
 | 8 ms | Psyjo | UNITED COLO GmbH | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/615687163.png

98.22 Mb/s | 
*8.84 Mb/s*
 | 4 ms | swatty | wilhelm.tel | 
Speedtest.net#1
Speedtest.net#2

54.2 Mb/s | 
*8.67 Mb/s*
 | 20 ms | Lauren | wilhelm.tel | 
Speedtest.net

45,62 Mb/s | 
*8,29 Mb/s*
 | 26 ms | K3n$! | T-Home | 
Speedtest.net#1
Speedtest.net#2

42.01 Mb/s | 
*6,05 Mb/s*
 | 62ms | weltimperator | 1& 1 | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/621239742.png

94,66 Mb/s| 
*5,67 Mb/s*
| 31 ms| mufflon99| Deutsche Telekom AG| 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/615427094.png 

78.18 Mb/s | 
*5.62 Mb/s*
 | 12 ms | Luagsch | Cablecom Schweiz|
http://www.speedtest.net/result/616017463.png

42.01 Mb/s | 
*5.48 Mb/s*
 | 15 ms | Benne123 | Deutsche Telekom AG | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/615405802.png

37.01 Mb/s | 
*4.03 Mb/s*
 | 45 ms | quarante-sept | Deutsche Telekom AG | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/615593405.png

2,9 MB/s | 
*3,94 MB/s*
 | 8ms | DiabloL | Elektrizitätswerk Wels AG | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/628324169.png

 37,48 Mb/s | 
*3,69 Mb/s*
 | 20 ms | Elementardrache | Wilhelm.Tel GmbH         |
http://www.speedtest.net/result/548421313.png

50,45 Mb/s | 
*2,56 Mb/s*
 | 5 ms | bigbass2000 | Kabel BW | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/616190973.png

32.27 MB/s | 
*2.55MB/s*
 | 10ms | Cr@zed^ | KabelBw | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/616765113.png
32,16MB/s | *2,55MB/s* | 9ms | Maaaaatze | Kabel-BW | Speedtest.net

50,28 Mb/s | 
*2,48 MB/s*
 | 10 ms | Nono15 | KabelBW | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/616559060.png

25,20 Mb/s | 
*2,46 Mb/s *
| 6 ms | Naitrum | KabelBW | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/615533974.png

30,19 Mb/s| 
*2,36 Mb/s*
| 15 ms| ResidentX4| KabelBW |  
http://www.speedtest.net/result/615412383.png

109.93 Mb/s | 
*2.31 Mb/s*
 | 15 ms | Hitman145 | KabelBW | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/615438019.png

32.41 Mb/s|
*2.01 Mb/s*
|5ms|deknutes|Kabel Deutschland|
http://www.speedtest.net/result/615716034.png

32,41 Mb/s | 
*2,00 Mb/s*
 | 12 ms | Gringo | KabelDeutschland | 
Speedtest.net 

30.83 Mb/s | 
*1.99 Mb/s*
 | 21ms | fA!nT | Kabel Deutschland | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/616067959.png

                          14,98 MB/s | 
*1,97 MB/s*
 | 26ms | Henninges | Kabel Deutschland | 
speedtest.net

33,31 Mb/s | 
*1,96 Mb/s*
 | 23 ms | Biosman | KabelDeutschland | 
Speedtest

32.41 Mb/s | 
*1.96 Mb/s *
| 11ms | Plompi | Kabel Deutschland | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/615717175.png

39.93 Mb/s | 
*1.91 Mb/s*
 | 23 ms | Wicke75de | Kabel Deutschland | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/615511773.png

 25,35 Mb/s | 
*1,89 Mb/s*
 | 31 ms | heartcell | Kabel Deutschland | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/559228050.png

32.22 Mb/s |
* 1.87 Mb/s*
 | 19 ms | Earisu| Kabel Deutschland |
http://www.speedtest.net/result/615674477.png

36.65 Mb/s | 
*1.86 Mb/s *
|16ms | junki | Kabel Deutschland|  
http://www.speedtest.net/result/562328344.png
32.42 Mb/s | *1.84 Mb/s* | 14 ms | CrashStyle | 
Kabel Deutschland
 |
http://www.speedtest.net/result/616351766.png

26.90 MB/s | 
*1,82 MB/s *
| 37ms | grubsnek | Kabel Deutschland | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/546221506.png

32.41 Mb/s | 
*1.71 Mb/s*
 | 24 ms | CentaX| Kabel Deutschland | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/608739322.png

30,74 Mb/s | 
*1,58 Mb/s*
 | 9 ms | NCphalon | Kabel Deutschland | 
Speedtest.net

32,48 Mb/s | 
*1,51 Mb/s*
 | 24 ms | Oliver | Kabel Deutschland | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/613591889.png

47.30 Mb/s | 
*1.36 Mb/s*
 | 9ms | MarcXL | KabelBW | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/615696630.png

17.89 Mb/s | 
*1.30Mb/s*
 | 116ms | Backgroundworld | Kabel Deutschland | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/556942715.png
63.06 Mb/s | *1.19 Mb/s* | 60 ms | System_Crasher | Bluewin | http://www.speedtest.net/result/615444548.png

20.51 Mb/s | 
*1.09 Mb/s*
 | 10ms | SCUX | Unitymedia | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/611629281.png

20,3 MB/s | 
*1,09 MB/s*
 | 13 ms | Maggats | Unitymedia | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/631204384.png
20,22MB/s| *1,09MB/s* | 11ms | Player007 | Unitymedia | Speedtest.net Link

20.32 Mb/s| 
*1.07 Mb/s*
 | 39 ms | Masterwana | unitymedia | 
Speedtest.net

26,55 Mb/s |
* 1,01 Mb/s*
 | 10 ms | Selene | Kabel BW | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/642230898.png

25.48 Mb/s | 
*1.01 Mb/s*
 | 6 ms | Nico88 | Kabel BW |
http://www.speedtest.net/result/611305342.png

25,26 Mb/s | 
*1,01 Mb/s*
 | 10 ms | Kurtch | Kabel BW | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/615691842.png
19,34 Mb/s |* 1,01 Mb/s* | 13 ms | Weizenkorn | Unitymedia* | *
http://www.speedtest.net/result/539293284.png

16.02 Mb/s | 
*1.01 Mb/s*
 | 9 ms | labernet | Kabel BW | 
speedtest
25.04 Mb/s | *1.00 Mb/s* | 10 ms | BigMegaman | Kabel BW | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/615577535.png

15,12 Mb/s | 
*1,00 Mb/s*
 | 18 ms | oifbert | Deutsche Telekom AG | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/616281455.png

 15,08 Mb/s | 
*1,00 MB/s*
 | 23 ms | JonnyB1989 | 1&1 | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/615562570.png

13.93 MB/s | 
*1.00 MB/s*
| 10ms | Gordon 1979 | Telekom | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/605143537.png

13.88 Mb/s| 
*1.00 Mb/s *
| 16 ms | Mr.Maison| 1und1 |  
http://www.speedtest.net/result/615471243.png

13,17 Mb/s | 
*1,00 Mb/s*
 | 7 ms | Aholic | Deutsche Telekom AG | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/616584168.png

13,47 Mb/s | 
*0,99 Mb/s*
 | 39 ms | TALON-ONE | 1&1 DSL |
http://www.speedtest.net/result/615959350.png

13,17 Mb/s | 
*0,99 Mb/s*
 | 26 ms | shiwa77 | Deutsche Telekom AG | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/559198547.png

207,88Mb/s |
* 0,98Mb/s*
 | 37ms |ole88 | Deutsche Telekom AG | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/610658257.png

71,71 MB/s | 
*0,98MB/s*
 | 25ms | devon | KabelBw | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/617200627.png

14.03Mb/s | 
*0,98Mb/s*
 | 12ms | Murxwitz | 1und1 | 
speedtest.net
speedtest.net

12,28 Mb/s |
* 0,98 MB/s*
 | 10ms | xxxRaptoRxxx | Freenet | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/612168978.png

12.86 Mb/s | 
*0.97 Mb/s*
 | 34 ms | darkfabel | Deutsche Telekom AG |
http://www.speedtest.net/result/615600326.png

14,90MB/s | 
*0,95MB/s*
 | 36ms | Baker79 | KabelDeutschland |
 http://www.speedtest.net/result/547323315.png

13,83 Mb/s | 
*0,95 Mb/s*
 | 17 ms | zeffer | Vodafone/Arcor |    
http://www.speedtest.net/result/559633064.png

12,31 Mb/s | 
*0,94 Mb/s*
 |64ms |Tom3004 |Alice DSl |
http://www.speedtest.net/result/540204768.png

407,64Mb/s |
* 0,93Mb/s *
| 96ms | 0815-TYP | Kabel Deutschland | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/617425122.png

25.27 Mb/s | 
*0.93 Mb/s*
 | 8 ms | rootmachine | Kabel BW | 
Speedtest.net

10.32 Mb/s |
* 0.89 Mb/s*
 | 70 ms | Maggats | Alice DSL | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/611285295.png
7.31 Mb/s | *0.89 Mb/s* | 36 ms | KILLTHIS | 1&1 | 
www.speedtest.net

16.57 Mb/s| 
*0.83 Mb/s*
 | 44ms | StonedBeer | Alice |  
Speedtest #1

10.52 Mb/s | 
*0.79 Mb/s*
 | 43 ms | Seven | 1&1 | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/590744387.png

53,66Mb/s |
* 0,78Mb/s*
 | 62ms| Hardrunner | Alice DSL | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/616048255.png

14.87 Mb/s | 
*0.77 Mb/s*
 |15ms | Becksq9 | Arcor AG | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/618649270.png

9.45 Mb/s | 
*0.77 Mb/s*
 | 30 ms | gemCraft | 1&1 | 
Speedtest.net- zum Inhaltsverzeichnis -


----------



## oupho (12. August 2009)

*AW: High-Score-Liste: Das schnellste Internet*

Top 75 Ping


 

Download|Upload|
*Ping*
|Name|Anbieter|Speedtest.net Link
98.22 Mb/s | 8.84 Mb/s |
* 4 ms*
 | swatty | wilhelm.tel | 
Speedtest.net#1
Speedtest.net#2

50,45 Mb/s | 2,56 Mb/s | 
*5 ms*
 | bigbass2000 | Kabel BW | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/616190973.png

32.41 Mb/s|2.01 Mb/s|
*5ms*
|deknutes|Kabel Deutschland|
http://www.speedtest.net/result/615716034.png

25.48 Mb/s | 1.01 Mb/s | 
*6 ms *
| Nico88 | Kabel BW |
http://www.speedtest.net/result/611305342.png

25,20 Mb/s | 2,46 Mb/s | 
*6 ms*
 | Naitrum | KabelBW | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/615533974.png

13,17 Mb/s | 1,00 Mb/s | 
*7 ms*
 | Aholic | Deutsche Telekom AG | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/616584168.png

262,84 Mb/s | 20,96 Mb/s |
* 8 ms*
 | Psyjo | UNITED COLO GmbH | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/615687163.png

25.27 Mb/s | 0.93 Mb/s | 
*8 ms*
 | rootmachine | Kabel BW | 
Speedtest.net

2,9 MB/s | 3,94 MB/s | 
*8ms*
 | DiabloL | Elektrizitätswerk Wels AG | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/628324169.png

47.30 Mb/s | 1.36 Mb/s | 
*9ms*
 | MarcXL | KabelBW | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/615696630.png
32,16MB/s | 2,55MB/s | *9ms* | Maaaaatze | Kabel-BW | Speedtest.net

30,74 Mb/s | 1,58 Mb/s | 
*9 ms*
 | NCphalon | Kabel Deutschland | 
Speedtest.net

16.02 Mb/s | 1.01 Mb/s | 
*9 ms*
 | labernet | Kabel BW | 
speedtest

5,92 Mb/s | 0,63 MB/s | 
*9ms*
 | biggiman | ARCOR/Vodafone | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/554914571.png

50,28 Mb/s | 2,48 MB/s | 
*10 ms*
 | Nono15 | KabelBW | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/616559060.png

32.27 MB/s | 2.55MB/s | 
*10ms *
| Cr@zed^ | KabelBw | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/616765113.png

26,55 Mb/s | 1,01 Mb/s | 
*10 ms*
 | Selene | Kabel BW | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/642230898.png

25,26 Mb/s | 1,01 Mb/s |
* 10 ms*
 | Kurtch | Kabel BW | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/615691842.png
25.04 Mb/s | 1.00 Mb/s | *10 ms* | BigMegaman | Kabel BW | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/615577535.png

 20.51 Mb/s | 1.09 Mb/s | 
*10ms*
 | SCUX | Unitymedia | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/611629281.png

13.93 MB/s | 1.00 MB/s| 
*10ms*
 | Gordon 1979 | Telekom | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/605143537.png

12,28 Mb/s | 0,98 MB/s | 
*10ms*
 | xxxRaptoRxxx | Freenet | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/612168978.png

32.41 Mb/s | 1.96 Mb/s | 
*11ms*
 | Plompi | Kabel Deutschland |    
http://www.speedtest.net/result/615717175.png
20,22MB/s | 1,09MB/s | *11ms* | Player007 | Unitymedia | Speedtest.net Link

78.18 Mb/s | 5.62 Mb/s | 
*12 ms*
 | Luagsch | Cablecom Schweiz|
http://www.speedtest.net/result/616017463.png

32,41 Mb/s | 2,00 Mb/s | 
*12 ms*
 | Gringo | KabelDeutschland | 
Speedtest.net 

14.03Mb/s | 0,98Mb/s | 
*12ms*
 | Murxwitz | 1und1 | 
speedtest.net
speedtest.net

20,3 MB/s | 1,09 MB/s | 
*13 ms*
 | Maggats | Unitymedia | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/631204384.png
19,34 Mb/s |1,01 Mb/s | *13 ms* | Weizenkorn | Unitymedia* | *
http://www.speedtest.net/result/539293284.png

10,48 Mb/s | 0,65 Mb/s | 
*13 ms*
 | b0s | Unitymedia | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/616193500.png
6.35 Mb/s|0.58 Mb/s|*13 ms*|Selene|Kabel BW|http://www.speedtest.net/result/539432545.png
32.42 Mb/s | 1.84 Mb/s | *14 ms* | CrashStyle | 
Kabel Deutschland
 |
http://www.speedtest.net/result/616351766.png

109.93 Mb/s | 2.31 Mb/s | 
*15 ms*
 | Hitman145 | KabelBW | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/615438019.png

42.01 Mb/s | 5.48 Mb/s | 
*15 ms*
 | Benne123 | Deutsche Telekom AG | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/615405802.png

30,19 Mb/s| 2,36 Mb/s| 
*15 ms*
| ResidentX4| KabelBW |  
http://www.speedtest.net/result/615412383.png

14.87 Mb/s | 0.77 Mb/s |
*15ms*
 | Becksq9 | Arcor AG | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/618649270.png

36.65 Mb/s | 1.86 Mb/s |
*16ms*
 | junki | Kabel Deutschland|  
http://www.speedtest.net/result/562328344.png

13.88 Mb/s| 1.00 Mb/s | 
*16 ms*
 | Mr.Maison| 1und1 |  
http://www.speedtest.net/result/615471243.png

13,83 Mb/s | 0,95 Mb/s | 
*17 ms*
 | zeffer | Vodafone/Arcor |    
http://www.speedtest.net/result/559633064.png

5.81 Mb/s | 0.57Mb/s | 
*17 ms*
 | Sight | NetCologne | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/568583563.png

15,12 Mb/s | 1,00 Mb/s | 
*18 ms*
 | oifbert | Deutsche Telekom AG | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/616281455.png
5,36 Mb/s | 0.53 Mb/s | *18ms* | JC88 | T-Home | http://www.speedtest.net/result/590759312.png

32.22 Mb/s | 1.87 Mb/s | 
*19 ms*
 | Earisu| Kabel Deutschland |
http://www.speedtest.net/result/615674477.png

54.2 Mb/s | 8.67 Mb/s | 
*20 ms*
 | Lauren | wilhelm.tel | 
Speedtest.net

37,48 Mb/s | 3,69 Mb/s | 
*20 ms*
 | Elementardrache | Wilhelm.Tel GmbH         |
http://www.speedtest.net/result/548421313.png

30.83 Mb/s | 1.99 Mb/s |
* 21ms *
| fA!nT | Kabel Deutschland | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/616067959.png

39.93 Mb/s | 1.91 Mb/s | 
*23 ms*
 | Wicke75de | Kabel Deutschland | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/615511773.png

33,31 Mb/s | 1,96 Mb/s | 
*23 ms*
 | Biosman | KabelDeutschland | 
Speedtest

15,08 Mb/s | 1,00 MB/s | 
*23 ms *
| JonnyB1989 | 1&1 | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/615562570.png

5.10 MB  /s | 0.42 MB/s | 
*23 ms*
 | boss3D | Telekom Austria TA AG | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/615532844.png

 72,59 MB/s | 0,51 MB/s | 
*24ms*
 | Bucklew | HeliNET | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/547160478.png

32,48 Mb/s | 1,51 Mb/s | 
*24 ms*
 | Oliver | Kabel Deutschland | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/613591889.png

32.41 Mb/s | 1.71 Mb/s | 
*24 ms*
 | CentaX| Kabel Deutschland | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/608739322.png

5.87 Mb/s | 0.61 MB/s | 
*24 ms*
 | Spikos | Vodafone | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/615529970.png

71,71 MB/s | 0,98MB/s |
* 25ms*
 | devon | KabelBw | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/617200627.png

 45,62 Mb/s | 8,29 Mb/s | 
*26 ms*
 | K3n$! | T-Home | 
Speedtest.net#1
Speedtest.net#2

14,98 MB/s | 1,97 MB/s |
* 26ms*
 | Henninges | Kabel Deutschland | 
speedtest.net

13,17 Mb/s | 0,99 Mb/s | 
*26 ms*
 | shiwa77 | Deutsche Telekom AG | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/559198547.png
5.59 Mb/s | 0.62 Mb/s | *29 ms* | MetallSimon | Arcor AG |
www.speedtest.net

9.45 Mb/s | 0.77 Mb/s | 
*30 ms*
 | gemCraft | 1&1 | 
Speedtest.net

25,35Mb/s | 1,89 Mb/s | 
*31 ms*
 | heartcell | Kabel Deutschland | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/559228050.png

94,66 Mb/s| 5,67 Mb/s| 
*31 ms*
| mufflon99| Deutsche Telekom AG| 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/615427094.png 

5,76 Mb/s 
|
 0,46 Mb/s 
|
* 31ms*
|
 Schramme 
|
 Faks DSL 6000 
|
http://www.speedtest.net/result/615507680.png
5.36 Mb/s | 0.42 Mb/s | *33 ms *| max00 | Telekom Austria | Speedtest.net

 5,28 MB/s | 0,43 MB/s | 
*33ms*
 | Bitfreezer | Telekom Austria (AON) | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/615410198.png

12.86 Mb/s | 0.97 Mb/s | 
*34 ms *
| darkfabel | Deutsche Telekom AG |
http://www.speedtest.net/result/615600326.png
7.31 Mb/s | 0.89 Mb/s | *36 ms* | KILLTHIS | 1&1 | 
www.speedtest.net

14,90MB/s | 0,95MB/s | 
*36ms*
 | Baker79 | KabelDeutschland |
 http://www.speedtest.net/result/547323315.png

207,88Mb/s | 0,98Mb/s | 
*37ms*
 |ole88 | Deutsche Telekom AG | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/610658257.png- zum Inhaltsverzeichnis -


----------



## oupho (12. August 2009)

*AW: High-Score-Liste: Das schnellste Internet*

Platzhalter 4


- zum Inhaltsverzeichnis -


----------



## oupho (12. August 2009)

*AW: High-Score-Liste: Das schnellste Internet*

Platzhalter 5


- zum Inhaltsverzeichnis -


----------



## oupho (12. August 2009)

*AW: High-Score-Liste: Das schnellste Internet*

Platzhalter 6


- zum Inhaltsverzeichnis -


----------



## oupho (12. August 2009)

*AW: High-Score-Liste: Das schnellste Internet*

Platzhalter 7


- zum Inhaltsverzeichnis -


----------



## oupho (12. August 2009)

*AW: High-Score-Liste: Der schnellste Internetzugang*

5.89 Mb/s | 0.56 Mb/s | 66 ms | oupho | Alice DSL | speedtest.net


----------



## K3n$! (12. August 2009)

*AW: High-Score-Liste: Der schnellste Internetzugang*

Ich finde die Idee ganz witzig, allerdings muss ich sagen, dass die Server dort sehr langsam sind.

Ich hab VDSL50 und komm nirgendswo auf mehr als 30MBit.

Wie wärs, wenn wir hier die Bilder von den Daten posten, die bei uns im Router stehen ?

Das wäre zu mindest dann am aussagekräftigsten.


Greetz K3n$!


Ich hab jetzt ein paar Server durch, hier die beste Auswahl:

38,87MBit | 7,89MBit | 27ms | K3n$! | T-Home | speedtest.net#1 | speedtest.net#2

und das sagt der Router:

51,384MBit | 10,044MBit | 20ms | K3n$! | T-Home | siehe Anhang


----------



## GPHENOM (12. August 2009)

*AW: High-Score-Liste: Der schnellste Internetzugang*

2,87Mb/s | 0,37Mb/s | 121ms | AMDPHENOMX3 | Deutsche Telekom AG | http://www.speedtest.net/result/538438128.png


----------



## TwilightAngel (12. August 2009)

*AW: High-Score-Liste: Der schnellste Internetzugang*

62,95 Mb/s | 5,49 Mb/s | 33ms | TwilightAngel | Ruhr-Universität Bochum | http://www.speedtest.net/result/538387390.png

Wohlgemerkt nicht vom Campus sondern aus meiner Wohnung, deren Internetzugang über die Uni erfolgt.  Dafür gibts trotz "Flatrate" eine Up-/Downloadlimitierung. Und das zu Zeiten wo ein Patch schonmal 1 GB groß ist.


----------



## Murxwitz (13. August 2009)

*AW: High-Score-Liste: Der schnellste Internetzugang*

4,09MBit | 0,98MBit | 12ms | Murxwitz | 1und1 | http://www.speedtest.net/result/538641188.png

mit upload und ping bin ich zufrieden mim download noch net wird noch weiter versucht


----------



## oupho (13. August 2009)

*AW: High-Score-Liste: Der schnellste Internetzugang*

Die Ergebnisse bitte in *Mb/s* posten und nich in *MBit*, bei speedtest.net werden die Ergebnisse ja auch in *Mb/s* angegeben.


----------



## rabit (13. August 2009)

*AW: High-Score-Liste: Der schnellste Internetzugang*

http://www.speedtest.net/result/539073951.png


----------



## oupho (13. August 2009)

*AW: High-Score-Liste: Der schnellste Internetzugang*

@rabit 
Poste deine Ergebnisse bitte so wie ich am anfang erklährt habe!!!


----------



## Weizenkorn (13. August 2009)

*AW: High-Score-Liste: Der schnellste Internetzugang*

*19,34 Mb/s | 1,01 Mb/s | 13 ms | Weizenkorn | Unitymedia | *http://www.speedtest.net/result/539293284.png


----------



## ole88 (13. August 2009)

*AW: High-Score-Liste: Der schnellste Internetzugang*

14,56Mb/s | 0,94Mb/s | 38ms |   ole88 |     Deutsche Telekom AG | speedtest


----------



## oupho (13. August 2009)

*AW: High-Score-Liste: Der schnellste Internetzugang*

Vergesst bitte auch die striche | nicht!!!!


----------



## oupho (13. August 2009)

*AW: High-Score-Liste: Der schnellste Internetzugang*

Zur Erinnerung: Nur Posts nach diesem Schema werden angenommen:

5.89 Mb/s | 0.56 Mb/s | 66 ms | oupho | Alice DSL | Speedtest.net


----------



## K3n$! (13. August 2009)

*AW: High-Score-Liste: Der schnellste Internetzugang*

Du weißt schon, dass ein Bit = 8 Byte sind und demnach hätte ich dann mit 

38MB/s eine (38*8)= 304MBit Leitung 

Deshalb werden die Ergebnis sehrwohl auf Speedtest.net in MBit angegeben 

Edit:
Nur sehe ich gerade, dass dort selbst in MB/s geschrieben wird, was aber nach meinem derzeitigen Wissensstand falsch ist. Bitte korigiert mich, falls ich falsch liege.


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## oupho (13. August 2009)

*AW: High-Score-Liste: Der schnellste Internetzugang*

Alle Ergebnisse sollen aber einheitlich sein


----------



## Selene (13. August 2009)

*AW: High-Score-Liste: Der schnellste Internetzugang*

*Download | Upload | Ping | Name | Anbieter | Speedtest.net Link

6.35 Mb/s|0.58 Mb/s|13 ms|Selene|Kabel BW|

http://www.speedtest.net/result/539432545.png

wie man ein wort verlnkt weiß ich leider noch nicht -,-
*


----------



## Player007 (13. August 2009)

*AW: High-Score-Liste: Der schnellste Internetzugang*

*20,22MB/s | 1,09MB/s | 11ms | Player007 | Unitymedia | Speedtest.net Link

*Gruß


----------



## K3n$! (13. August 2009)

*AW: High-Score-Liste: Der schnellste Internetzugang*

Nabend,

Wie man ein Wort verlinkt:

Du schreibst das Wort, dann suchst du dir den Link mit dem du das Wort verlinken möchtest, dann kopierst du den Link in die Zwischenablage, also makieren und strg+c und dann makierst du dein Wort und klickst auf die Erde und fügst den Link ein. Dann sieht man nur das Wort und wenn man darauf klickt, wird man weitergeleitet zu derjenigen Seite.


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## Player007 (14. August 2009)

*AW: High-Score-Liste: Der schnellste Internetzugang*

Oder so geht es auch:
Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - BB-Code Liste

Gruß


----------



## grubsnek (14. August 2009)

*AW: High-Score-Liste: Der schnellste Internetzugang*

*16.59 Mb/s | 1.84 Mb/s | 41ms | grubsnek | Kabel Deutschland |*http://www.speedtest.net/result/539780601.png

Ich hab genau 2 Probleme mit meiner Leitung:
1. Wird sie hier durch das Dlan an meinen PC ausgebremst
2. Der Server, der am nähesten zu mir steht ist ziemlich langsam, weshalb ich auf den Luxenburger ausgewichen bin und da ist der Ping dann etwas schlechter.


----------



## gemCraft (14. August 2009)

9.45 Mb/s | 0.77 Mb/s | 30 ms | gemCraft | 1&1 | Speedtest.net


----------



## K3n$! (14. August 2009)

*AW: High-Score-Liste: Der schnellste Internetzugang*



grubsnek schrieb:


> *16.59 Mb/s | 1.84 Mb/s | 41ms | grubsnek | Kabel Deutschland |*http://www.speedtest.net/result/539780601.png
> 
> Ich hab genau 2 Probleme mit meiner Leitung:
> 1. Wird sie hier durch das Dlan an meinen PC ausgebremst
> 2. Der Server, der am nähesten zu mir steht ist ziemlich langsam, weshalb ich auf den Luxenburger ausgewichen bin und da ist der Ping dann etwas schlechter.




Das mein ich auch, weshalb das Ergebnis ziemlich verfälscht wird.

Ich bekomm z.B. den besten DownSpeed von einem Server in Großbritanien.


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## grubsnek (14. August 2009)

*AW: High-Score-Liste: Der schnellste Internetzugang*



K3n$! schrieb:


> Ich bekomm z.B. den besten DownSpeed von einem Server in Großbritanien.



Der Londoner und der Luxenburger sind bei mir am schnellsten. Dafür ist, vorallem beim Londoner, der Ping mieserabel (etwa 80ms)




			
				K3n$! schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wärs, wenn wir hier die Bilder von den Daten posten, die bei uns im Router stehen ?



Bei Kabelinternet steht aber leider nichts im Modem


----------



## K3n$! (14. August 2009)

hmmm, bei dem Kabelanbieter UnityMedia gibt es direkt einen Speedtest nur für Kunden mit einem KabelModem.

Ich weiß, dass es auch bei Kabeldt. einen Speedtest gibt, allerdings ist der auch nicht all zu genau 


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## Phil_5 (14. August 2009)

7.02 Mb/s | 0.64 Mb/s | 39 ms | Phil_5 | UPC Austria GmbH | http://www.speedtest.net/result/539860952.png


----------



## Tom3004 (14. August 2009)

12,31 Mb/s | 0,94 Mb/s |64ms |Tom3004 |Alice DSl |http://www.speedtest.net/result/540204768.png


----------



## ole88 (15. August 2009)

ist die liste schon upgedatet worden?


----------



## gemCraft (15. August 2009)

Jo steht doch da wann es geändert wurde unter dem Post. 

Bsp:
_Geändert von oupho (Gestern um 15:38 Uhr)_


----------



## oupho (15. August 2009)

*UPDATE*

5.76 Mb/s | 0.62 Mb/s | 18 ms | oupho | Arcor Dsl |http://www.speedtest.net/result/540801967.png


----------



## K3n$! (16. August 2009)

*¦ Update ¦*

45,62 Mb/s | 8,29 Mb/s | 26 ms | K3n$! | T-Home | Speedtest.net#1 | Speedtest.net#2


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## Tom3004 (16. August 2009)

Woher bekommt ihr eig. 50MB/s ? 
Was ist das für ein Internet ?


----------



## K3n$! (16. August 2009)

Das nennt sich Entertain vom Magenta Konzern xD

Hatte früher Alice, da ich aber abundzu Verbindungsabbrüche und ein nettes Rauschen im Telefon hatte, wollten wir wechseln. Das erste mal zu Weihnachten ^^

Besser gesagt schon früher und wir hatten auch schon die Kündigung für Alice an die Telekom weitergereicht und die sollten nun den Portierungsauftrag zur Rufnummernmitnahme stellen.

So, wir dachten nun also, dass wir, die schon am 31.10.08 im Telekom Shop waren, am 31.12.08 das letzte mal Kunde von Alice sein sollten. Falsch gedacht ! Da wir keinerlei weiterer Informationen weder von Alice noch von der T-Com erhalten hatten, beschlossen wir noch einmal anzurufen. Gesagt getan. Zuerst riefen wir bei der T-Com an und erkundigten uns nach unserem aktuellen Bearbeitungsstand. Der freundliche Mitarbeiter schaute nun in sein Arbeitsgerät und musste allerdings mit erstaunen feststellen, dass der Auftrag erst für 2025 angesetzt wurde. Er wolle das nun schnellst möglich weiterreichen und bat uns deshalb noch um einen halben Monat Geduld. In dieser Zeit passierte nun wieder nichts und deshalb riefen wir mal bei Alice an und als die Beraterin uns mitteilte, dass wir doch noch den alten Tarif hätten, schlug sie vor, uns auf den neuen, weniger kostenden Tarif mit der 16000er Leitung umzustellen. Nach 2 Wochen war es dann soweit, umgestellt und wir bekamen, was uns aber schon im Vorfeld angekündigt wurde, anstatt der 16000er Leitung eine 9600er. Wir setzten also unseren T-Com Auftrag erstmals auf Eis. 

Das Rauschen blieb leider und als es einige Monate später ein Angebot gab, wo es hieß, jetzt online zu Entertain wechseln und biszu 220€ kassieren, warteten wir nicht lang und wechselten. Diesmal sollte es allerdings besser werden und schon bald bekamen wir die ganzen Informationen und da wir diesmal den Portierungsauftrag selbst schrieben sowie abschickten, lief alles soweit reibungslos. Ein Monat später wurden wir zuerst auf Call&Surf 6000 umgestellt, von denen nur 2800KBit ankamen. Es hieß, es müssen Informationen zusammengeführt werden und das dauere ca. 10 Werktage. Nach den besagten 10 Werktagen schaute ich nun in den Router und musste feststellen, dass ich immernoch mit 2800KBit surfe. Sofort angerufen und: "Ja, wir sind immernoch mit der Imigration beschäftigt und sie erhalten dann ein Schreiben, wann ihre Leitung geschaltet wird." Ok, ich kann auch noch warten, wenn dann alles glatt läuft. 3 Tage nach dem Anruf erhielten wir nun unsere entgültige Auftragsbestätigung für unseren Entertain Anschluss, der ca. 10 Tage später geschaltet wurde. 

Es lief alles, neue Hardware, d.h. Mediareceiver, Router W721v, Kabel(12,5m Lan Kabel sowie Mediakabel, die u.a. auch ein HDMI Kabel umfassten), Splitter, usw. und das für umsonst. 
Wir haben sogar einen Monat nichts und den darauf folgenden nur 7€ bezahlt. 

Unseren aktuellen Kabelanschluss haben wir gekündigt, was für uns 15€ weniger bedeutet und aus den 59,95€ nur noch 44,95€ für einen sozusagen Call&Surf Anschluss mit 50'000er Leitung macht.

Die sind für die Leitung vollkommen in Ordnung. Wir haben sogar viel bessere TV-Qualität als vorher.

Ich muss deshalb sagen, dass ich zufrieden bin Entertain Kunde der Telekom zu sein 


Und das zu deiner Frage: "Woher bekommt ihr eig. 50MB/s ?"

Und dazu: "Was ist das für ein Internet ? " -> Ein sehr schnelles, wenn man nur die richtigen Server findet. Es ermöglicht nebenbei noch jede Menge TV-Programme aufzunehmen und zu zocken und usw. und usw. 


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## GPHENOM (20. August 2009)

*UPDATE*

2,87Mb/s | 0,36Mb/s | 65ms | AMDPHENOMX3 | Deutsche Telekom AG | http://www.speedtest.net/result/544422028.png


----------



## oupho (20. August 2009)

Der ping im link stimmt nicht mit dem im gepostetem überein.


----------



## GPHENOM (20. August 2009)

*UPDATE*

2,87Mb/s | 0,36Mb/s | 61ms | AMDPHENOMX3 | Deutsche Telekom AG | http://www.speedtest.net/result/544426864.png


----------



## Tom3004 (23. August 2009)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Das nennt sich Entertain vom Magenta Konzern xD
> 
> Hatte früher Alice, da ich aber abundzu Verbindungsabbrüche und ein nettes Rauschen im Telefon hatte, wollten wir wechseln. Das erste mal zu Weihnachten ^^
> 
> ...


Danke für die Erklärung...welche Server unterstützen das den ? Also ich downloade laut Firefox mit 1,8MB/s mit einer 16000 Leitung... 
Mit wievielen MB/s downloadest du bei Firefox ?


----------



## BigBubby (23. August 2009)

70,10 Mb/s | 24,48 Mb/s | 33ms | BigBubby | RWTH Aachen |http://www.speedtest.net/result/546493898.png

update gibgs bald. lade nebenbei noch mit 1mb/s runter und habe einen tv stream laufen


----------



## K3n$! (23. August 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Danke für die Erklärung...welche Server unterstützen das den ? Also ich downloade laut Firefox mit 1,8MB/s mit einer 16000 Leitung...
> Mit wievielen MB/s downloadest du bei Firefox ?



Kommt drauf an: ein Crysis Patch hatte ich auch schon mit gut 5,6MB/s geladen, bei anderen Dateien siehts dann auch mal schlechter aus und dann such ich mir einfach einen anderen Server.

Die Microsoft seite ist ja auch nicht die schnellste und da hab ich mir die Dateien von Windows 7 auch über einen anderen Server geladen; vorher 400KB/s, danach 5600KB/s

Chip.de kommt drauf an, wann man lädt, nach 2200 sinds auch mehr als 3MB/s vorher ist durch die anderen User die Geschwidigkeit deutlich geringer, mich störts nicht

Ich lade deshalb so gut wie immer mit mindestens 2/3 meiner Leitung, weil ich einfach mal bisschen suche und die passenden Server finde.


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## fr33zZe (23. August 2009)

dann lasst mich mal letzter machen... 


0,38Mb/s | 0,06Mb/s | 102ms | fr33zZe | Deutsche Telekom AG | link


----------



## BigBubby (23. August 2009)

*UPDATE*
94,91 Mb/s | 73,32 Mb/s | 4ms | BigBubby | RWTH Aachen  | http://www.speedtest.net/result/546735896.png

P.S.: Klappt der test bei euch mit dem IE auch besser als mit Opera/FF?


----------



## K3n$! (23. August 2009)

WAS BITTE HAST DU FÜR EINE INTERNET LEITUNG ??? KOMMST DU AUS DEM JAHR 2020 ???

73,32MB/s Upload ?! und 4ms Latenz ? WAAAAS ? Das will ich auch haben !!!


----------



## BigBubby (23. August 2009)

K3n$! schrieb:


> WAS BITTE HAST DU FÜR EINE INTERNET LEITUNG ??? KOMMST DU AUS DEM JAHR 2020 ???
> 
> 73,32MB/s Upload ?! und 4ms Latenz ? WAAAAS ? Das will ich auch haben !!!



Uni Wohnheim. Kupfer bis in keller 100mbit, Glasphaser bis rwth server 1gbit, Glasphaser ins dt Netz 2x10gbit
Der Frankfurter server geht ganz gut


----------



## Bucklew (24. August 2009)

Hier mal meiner:

72,59 MB/s | 0,51 MB/s | 24ms | Bucklew | HeliNET | http://www.speedtest.net/result/547160478.png

Scheiss begrenzter Upload, hätte vllt mal Torrent abschalten sollen


----------



## NCphalon (24. August 2009)

30,74 Mb/s | 1,58 Mb/s | 9 ms | NCphalon | Kabel Deutschland | Speedtest.net

EDIT: hm das könnte für en zweiten platz in der pingliste reichen^^


----------



## oupho (24. August 2009)

@BigBubby 
Du hast vergessen deinen namen einzutragen!
Ich bin so net und trage ihnfür dich ein.


----------



## fr33zZe (24. August 2009)

oupho schrieb:


> @BigBubby
> Du hast vergessen deinen namen einzutragen!
> Ich bin so net und trage ihnfür dich ein.


welch güte^^


----------



## oupho (24. August 2009)

Nich frech werden.^^

Allerdings nerft das Korrigieren von so etwas wirklich und eigentlich ist es ja auch nicht so schwer sich an die Regeln von Seite eins zu halten.


----------



## BigBubby (24. August 2009)

habs korregiert


----------



## fr33zZe (24. August 2009)

oupho schrieb:


> Nich frech werden.^^



tu ich doch nich



oupho schrieb:


> Allerdings nerft das Korrigieren von so etwas wirklich und eigentlich ist es ja auch nicht so schwer sich an die Regeln von Seite eins zu halten.


glaub ich dir...


----------



## oupho (24. August 2009)

Danke BigBuddy, is jetzt aber zu spät^^
Krasses Internet hast du!!!


----------



## BigBubby (24. August 2009)

Ist ganz nett, aber ich will noch immer durchsetzten, dass bis auf die zimmer auch gigabit gibt. mal schauen...

Edit: Ich finde es übrigens gut, dass du den speedtest genommen hast. Der hat wenigstens vernünftige server. Auch den standartsetien, die sonst genutzt werden, kommt es vielleicht auf die hälfte.


----------



## Baker79 (24. August 2009)

14,90MB/s | 0,95MB/s | 36ms | Baker79 | KabelDeutschland
http://www.speedtest.net/result/547323315.png


----------



## MetallSimon (24. August 2009)

5.59 Mb/s | 0.62 Mb/s | 29 ms | MetallSimon | Arcor AG |www.speedtest.net
also eigentlich ist das ja vodafone intenet


----------



## Murxwitz (25. August 2009)

*AW: High-Score-Liste: Der schnellste Internetzugang*



Murxwitz schrieb:


> 4,09MBit | 0,98MBit | 12ms | Murxwitz | 1und1 | http://www.speedtest.net/result/538641188.png
> 
> mit upload und ping bin ich zufrieden mim download noch net wird noch weiter versucht



UPDATE:
14.03MBit | 0,98MBit | 12ms | Murxwitz | 1und1 | http://www.speedtest.net/result/538641188.png http://www.speedtest.net/result/548189248.png

so endlich mal ein einigermaßen akzeptabler downloadspeed


----------



## oupho (25. August 2009)

@Murxwitz
In deinem speedtest link steht du wärst beier telekom, die ergebnisse werden in mb/s anbeben und nicht in mbit. 
Habs geädert und dich trotzdem eingetregen, sowas mach ich ab jetzt aber nicht mehr, nur wer sich an die regeln hält wird aufgenommen!!!!


----------



## BigBubby (25. August 2009)

oupho nur mal allgemein. Bei Speedtest sind die angaben in mbit, wird aber fäschlicherweiße als mb angegeben. 
Deswegen ist Mbit eigentlich die korrekte bezeichnung.
Ich habe ja auch 100mbit internet und nicht 100mb, was dann 800mbit wären...


----------



## K3n$! (25. August 2009)

Schließe mich BigBubby an 

Und bei Murxwitz denke ich, dass es sich um Reseller DSL handelt oder sehe ich das falsch ?

Leitung von der T-Com aber wird duch 1und1 verwaltet.


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## oupho (25. August 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Ich habe ja auch 100mbit internet und nicht 100mb, was dann 800mbit wären...



Ich weiß nich was richtig ist.
Allerdings sprach ich nicht von mb sondern von mb/s.
Zudem will ich die Tabelle nicht kommplet ändern und ausßerdem sollten alle ergebnisse in gleicher form sein.

So wie ich dass kenne wären z.B. 100mb/s = 104.8576 mbit/s ob man mb/s in mbit umrechnen kann weiß ich nich.


----------



## K3n$! (25. August 2009)

ein kilobyte sind 8 kilobit, also sind folglich 100 megabyte = 800 megabit


----------



## BigBubby (25. August 2009)

oupho schrieb:


> So wie ich dass kenne wären z.B. 100mb/s = 104.8576 mbit/s ob man mb/s in mbit umrechnen kann weiß ich nich.



uuhhh ah gefährliches halbwissen.

Ich hoffe für dich, dass du keine Matheunterricht oder Physikunterricht mehr hast.

100 mb/s sind 800mbit/s und ob mb/s oder mb ist egal, da es sich beim vergleich der einheiten rauskürzt.


----------



## oupho (25. August 2009)

sry,
hab megabyte/s mit megabit/s verwechselt. Si-system mb/s in die anderen mb/s.
Da kommt davon wen man blind die ergebnisse von nem kaputten Grafiktaschenrechner abschreibt^^
Wie ich aber schon oft gesagt habe: Bitte stumpf von speetdtest.net abschreiben und auf die "formatierung" achten.


----------



## Mosed (25. August 2009)

Es gibt eine Nomenklatur, nach der gilt:

Mb/s = Mbit/s
MB/s = MegaBytes/s

Trifft man nicht allzu häufig, aber so macht es auch speedtest.net
Ob die Nomenklatur offiziell ist, oder wieder mal von irgendeinem IT-ler mal so nebenbei beschlossen wurde, weiß ich nicht.

Demnach ist es egal, ob man Mb/s oder Mbit/s schreibt. Ich finde Mbit/s besser, da eindeutig.

Ich kann dir jede Menge Ergebnisse über speedtest.net ausgeben. Das kommt dem realen am nächsten:
http://www.speedtest.nethttp://www.speedtest.net/result/548421313.png

37,48 Mb/s | 3,69 Mb/s | 20 ms | Elementardrache | Wilhelm.Tel GmbH


----------



## BigBubby (26. August 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Nomenklatur, nach der gilt:
> 
> Mb/s = Mbit/s
> MB/s = MegaBytes/s
> ...


das war mir auch neu. gut zu wissen


----------



## Tom3004 (28. August 2009)

@BigBubby 
Hast du Glasfaser Internet oder wie erreichst du solche Werte ?


----------



## GPHENOM (28. August 2009)

Lesen hilft weiter^^


----------



## Mosed (28. August 2009)

Aufgrund der Angabe RWTH Aachen wohnt er vermutlich im Studentenwohnheim. ...jup

Ansonsten braucht man sicherlich Glasfaser für 100MBit.


----------



## midnight (28. August 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ansonsten braucht man sicherlich Glasfaser für 100MBit.



Nein, braucht man nicht. Das ihr alle dem guten alten Kupfer nix zutraut.


so far


----------



## BigBubby (28. August 2009)

Kupfer bis Keller, Glasfaser für den rest.


----------



## rebel4life (29. August 2009)

Ich finde die Testseite nicht sonderlich zuverlässig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind meine Testergebnisse, ich hab aber nur DSL 2000!


----------



## BigBubby (29. August 2009)

du mußt dir auch den passenden server für dich aussuchen. zwischen 20 bis 90mb/s hatte ich im download und zwischen 2 und 79 im upload. der ping war zwischen 200 und 4 je nach server.


----------



## Mosed (29. August 2009)

Wenn man über Kupfer 100Mbit bekommt, wiese bekommt die Telekom dann nicht mal 512Kbit in die Dörfer? ^^

Ich kann über speedtest.net auch jede Menge ergebnisse erzeugen. Bis 180MBits habe ich schon alles geschafft. (ohne neuladen der seite oder andere Tricks)


----------



## BigBubby (29. August 2009)

Weil es einen unterschied macht, ob du 100meter weit oder es über mehre kilometer machst...


----------



## rebel4life (29. August 2009)

Direkt neben meinem Haus steht ein Verteilerhaus (nicht die kleinen Kästen sondern ein "richtiges" Haus) der Telekom, da drinnen sind lauter Server und sogar ne Glasfaseranbindung, laut dem Test von der Telekom für die max. Geschwindigkeit hätte mein Nachbar und ich nur max. DSL6000, er hat aber DSL16000 und kann mit voller Geschwindigkeit laden.

3km weiter bekommt man nur noch DSL1000 her, die Telekom wollte nicht einmal ne bessere Leitung mit reinlegen als eine 3km lange Leitung bis in den Weiler gelegt wurde, ist aber die Entscheidung der Telekom gewesen - gekostet hätte es sie nur das Kabel...


----------



## Mosed (29. August 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Weil es einen unterschied macht, ob du 100meter weit oder es über mehre kilometer machst...



Gut, dann ist 100Mbit über Kupfer aber eigentlich nur als Frickelzeugs zu bezeichnen - sie dürfen 10m vom Verteiler entfernt wohnen, danach gibts leider nur noch 50Mbit und ab 100m sind 25Mbit...
(Irgendwieso ist es doch bei VDSL der Telekom?!)

Ne, dann lieber Glasfaser - da kommt das an, was der Provider angibt. Und so teuer ist es auch nicht. Zumindest ist es so günstig, dass man ein ganzes Dorf neu mit Glasfaser bis ins Haus ausstatten kann, anstatt ein oder zwei DSL-Verteiler aufzustellen, um normales DSL über Kupfer zu bringen. ^^

Die Telekom spinnt. Wie gut das es andere Firmen gibt, die das ganze mit Glasfaser in die Hand nehmen.

Der VDSL Kram ist doch auch wieder nur halb gegart. Jetzt reicht es grad so eben in den großen Städten. in 20 jahren müssen sie, um 1 Gbit/s bereitstellen zu können, wieder alles aufreißen und doch Glasfaser bis ins Haus legen. Dann können die das auch gleich machen.


----------



## rebel4life (29. August 2009)

Glasfaser in ein Haus zu verlegen halte ich für problematisch, denn bei einem defekt (z.B. durch Bauarbeiten an der Straße) kann das Kabel beschädigt werden, bei dem klassischen Kabel wird einfach Ader für Ader miteinander verbunden, dann wird das noch ordentlich verschweißt und schon hat sich das, bei einer Glasfaserleitung stell ich mir das komplizierter vor. Zudem müsste dann in einem Haus noch die Verkabelung umgestellt werden, denn nicht jeder hat vom Keller bis zum 2. Stock ne Glasfaserleitung oder wird das dann im Haus auf Kupfer gewandelt?


----------



## Mosed (29. August 2009)

Glasfaser kannst du auch ganz "einfach" mit einer Muffe oder wie das heißt wieder zusammenstecken. Das ist doch sozusagen wie ein Rohr aus biegsamen Glas. Wie ein Schlauch.

Im Haus kommt ein normales Netzwerk zum Einsatz. Im Haus ist ein Glasfaserübergangspunkt (ein kleines Kästchen mit blinkenden Lampen ), der die Daten dann an einen IAD weitergibt. An den schließt du dann ganz einfach Netzwerkkabel an. Und da Cat7 Netzwerkkabel jetzt schon problemlos über zig Meter 10GBit/s schaffen wird das lange kein Flaschenhals.

Da bei uns der IAD nicht für den Kunden zur Konfiguration freigegeben ist, haben wir noch nen Router dazwischen, damit mehrere PCs ins Netz kommen. Aber das ist ja nichts ungewöhnliches.


----------



## BigBubby (29. August 2009)

Es ist mit 99%iger sicherheit teurer überall glasphaser hinzulegen, da auch alle straßen aufgerissen werden müssen, als ein paar verteilerkästen aufzustellen.
Dazu mußt du rechnen, dass es mit sicherheit gehen würde 1 hasu damit auszurüsten, aber üebr die meißten kästen gehen dutzende bis hin zu tausenden haushalten. Dann rechne mal 100mbit x 1000Leute. Da kann ich die Telekom verstehen, dass sie da überall nur 2mbit oder ähnliches rausgeben, auch wenn technisch mehr möglich wäre.


----------



## labernet (29. August 2009)

16.02 Mb/s | 1.01 Mb/s | 9 ms | labernet | Kabel BW | speedtest


----------



## Mosed (29. August 2009)

@BigBubby: klar ist das teurer. Ich habe das so provokant geschrieben, weil die Telekom meinte es lohnt nicht einen DSL-verteiler für unser Dorf aufzustellen. Ein örtlicher Anbieter meinte aber es lohnt das ganze Dorf mit Glasfaser zu versorgen (und Glasfaser quer durch die Prärie zu legen, um hierher zu kommen).

Das finde ich dann schon etwas komisch. Gut, der örtliche Anbieter hat jetzt einen Marktanteil von weit über 50% hier im Dorf durch fehlende Alternativen. Aber die Telekom hat viele Kunden verloren.

Bei dem Anbieter ist 30Mbit Standard und 100Mbit buchbar. Bei der Tochter in Hamburg ist 100Mbit Standard. (Drunter gibt es nichts!)


----------



## BigBubby (29. August 2009)

Glaub mir die bei der Telekom haben, was das angeht schon gute BWLer, die genau nachrechnen, in welchen dorf es sich lohnt und in welchen nicht.

Mal eine milchmännchen rechnung:

Kupferbox kostet 10.000€ -> 1000 Leute kaufen statt ISDN, DSL 2000. Macht einen Preisunterschied von (ich nehme mal 10€ pro monat differenz) 10.000€ Lohnt sich also
Glasphaser in der ganzen statt für 1000 Leute und zum dorf hin, dürfte 500.000 bis 1 mil kosten (Ich meine pro aufgerissenen meter straße werden 2000 Euro angenommen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere). -> 1000 Leute nehmen statt ISDN DSL15000 (Macht 20 Differenz) somit 20.000 mehr.
Also für 10.000 10.000 mehr bekommen oder für 1million 20.000 mehr bekommen. Was würdest du als utnernehmen machen?


----------



## Mosed (29. August 2009)

Ich glaube du verstehst nicht was ich meine oder ich verstehe dich nicht 


Also:
Unser Dorf mit 1000 Haushalten konnte kein DSL beantragen. Die Telekom meinte, es lohnt nicht einen DSL-Verteiler aufzustellen, selbst wenn sich vorher Bürger vertraglich binden (was bei der Telekom dann ja 24 Monate gewesen wären)
Um das Kind jetzt mal beim Namen zu nennen: Wilhelm.Tel meinte, es lohnt sich aus zwei Nachbarorten (je ca. 6km) Glasfaser zu uns zu legen und kostenlos für die Bürger (!) Glasfaser bis ins Haus durch alle Straßen zu legen. Bedingung war, dass 300 Haushalte einen Vertrag unterschreiben. Ohne Mindestlaufzeit, ohne Anschlusskosten.
Sie investieren dabei 1,1 Millionen €!

Die Telekom nimmt für ihr 16.000 Paket, was ja sicherlich viele genommen hätten, 50€ im Monat. Wenn 500 Haushalte umsteigen sind das gut 30€ pro Haushalt mehr im Monat. Macht 15000€ im ersten Jahr mehr. Nach 2 Jahren wären also selbst 3 DSL-Verteiler, wenn sie 10.000€ kosten armortisiert.
Nehmen wir eine Mischkalkulation. 1/3 der 500 nimmt das kleinste Paket für 30€ im Monat, 1/3 das mittlere und 1/3 das 16.000 Paket. Das sind immer noch 10.000€ mehr im Monat. Also hat sich ein DSL-Verteiler auch nach einem Jahr armortisiert. ein zweiter nach dem zweiten Jahr.

Wilhelm.Tel nimmt für ihr 30.000 Paket inkl. Kabel TV 42€ im Monat. Das ergibt 21.000€ im Jahr bei 500 Haushalten. Bis die 1,1 Million wieder drin ist, dauert es so einfach gerechnet 52 JAHRE!

Die Telekom nimmt bei angenommen 500 umgestiegenen Haushalten jetzt 10.000€ weniger im Jahr ein.
Wie kann die Telekom da behaupten, es lohne sich nicht einen DSL-Verteiler aufzustellen? ^^


PS: Die Rechnungen stimmen so natürlich nicht, da auch Wartung etc. ansteht. Aber die Dimensionen zwischen ein paar dumme DSL-Verteiler aufstellen und 1,1 Millionen investieren scheinen mir doch recht klar zu sein.

Ich weiß was von 400.000€ Anfangsinvest von WT. Hier steht 1,1 Millionen insgesamt: http://www.abendblatt.de/region/nor...lohe-Jeder-dritte-Haushalt-will-ins-Netz.html


----------



## BigBubby (29. August 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ich weiß was von 400.000€ Anfangsinvest von WT. Hier steht 1,1 Millionen insgesamt: Telekommunikation: "wilhelm.tel" expandiert - Alveslohe - Jeder dritte Haushalt will ins Netz - Norderstedt - Region - Hamburger Abendblatt



Da sieht man, dass die es aus Werbung machen und nicht um kommerziel damit gewinn zu machen. In jedem Dorf werden die das garantiert auch nicht machen...


----------



## Mosed (29. August 2009)

Die sind fleißig am expandieren. ein anderes Dorf haben die auch schon angeschlossen. Und Glasfaser musst du ja eh verlegen. Die Kosten dürften gut scalieren. Bei Wohnblöcken wirds natürlich günstiger. Aber vieles in ihrem Gebiet sind ja Häuser.

Irgendwie lohnt sich das wohl. Mit ihrer Glasfasertechnik sind sie ja auch für die Zukunft gerüstet. Höchstens ihre hausinterne Technik muss irgendwann in vielen Jahren mal aktualisiert werden.
Will die Telekom breitflächig 100Mbit anbieten muss sie wieder buddeln.

Die Telekom hat ihre Meinung ja auch auf einmal geändert, wie man dem letzen Absatz aus dem Text obigen Links ansatzweise entnehmen kann. Nur jetzt ist es zu spät. Stört mich aber nicht weiter. Schnelleres und günstigeres Internet als bei der Telekom - da gibt es nix zu meckern 
Anschluss verpasst würde ich sagen. 


Was ich ja eigentlich sagen wollte: Wenn es sich ein kleines Unternehmen leisten kann ein Dorf komplett neu zu erschließen, dann müsste es für die Telekom ein leichtes sein DSL-Verteiler aufzubauen. Aber die Telekom scheint ja eher auf negativ-Werbung zu stehen.


----------



## midnight (29. August 2009)

Naja vermutlich wurde der Ausbau mit Mitteln des Staats/der EU gefördert. Außerdem bieten die wie du sagtest auch gleich Fernsehen darüber an, das bringt ja auch nochmal Geld.
Zudem könnte es auch um Prestige gehen. Wie du feststellst urteilst du jetzt ziemlich böse über die Telekom und lobst wt in den Himmel; Ziel erfüllt würde ich sagen 

aber btw: Gings hier im Thread nichtmal um etwas anderes? 

so far


----------



## Mosed (29. August 2009)

Das wird bestimmt auch ne Rolle spielen, ja.

Das war ne kleine Auflockerung 


Das Problem ist irgendwie, dass man über speedtest.net keine vernünftigen Werte bekommt, sobald man ein recht schnelles Internet hat. Ich bekomme ständig 50MBit/s, 80Mbit/s, 105MBit/s. Heutiger Spitzenreiter ist 165Mbit/s (auch verschiedene Server)
Der bereits eingereichte 37Mbits Test ist da noch am Nächsten dran.

Wenn man einen weit entfernen Server nimmt, ist die Geschwindigkeit realer, der ping dafür aber schlechter.

Speed.io bescheinigt immer Werte, die der angepriesenen Geschwindigkeit am nächsten kommen. Nämlich 30Mbit / 3MBit


----------



## biggiman (2. September 2009)

5,92 Mb/s | 0,63 MB/s | 9ms | biggiman | ARCOR/Vodafone | http://www.speedtest.net/result/554914571.png


----------



## StonedBeer (2. September 2009)

16.57 Mb/s| 0.83 Mb/s | 44ms | StonedBeer | Alice |  Speedtest #1


----------



## Sight (2. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oupho (2. September 2009)

@Sight
Es wäre nett wenn du dich an die Richtlinien halten würdest.


----------



## Flat (4. September 2009)

Scheint so als hätte ich den PING Wert sowie den Download Wert von "BigBubby" geknackt 

P.S. Werte sind gerundet 


8.93 Mb/s | 4.66 Mb/s |* 3 ms* | Flat | Wiesbaden | Speedtest.net


*9.61 Mb/s* | 5.6 Mb/s | 4 ms | Flat | Wiesbaden | Speedtest.net

MfG.


----------



## BigBubby (4. September 2009)

*update*
Den Download krieg ich auch noch 

94,95 Mb/s | 88,96 Mb/s | 0 ms | BigBubby | RWTH Aachen | http://www.speedtest.net/result/556057322.png


Aber der ping ist wohl unschlagbar  hier noch einer, damit der ping auch bestätigt wird  http://www.speedtest.net/result/556054856.png und hier http://www.speedtest.net/result/556060024.png
P.S. Flat, du hast 96,05MB und nicht 9,61


----------



## grubsnek (4. September 2009)

*Update*

26.90 MB/s | 1,82 MB/s | 37ms | grubsnek | Kabel Deutschland | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/[...peedtest.net/result/546221506.png[/IMG][/URL]http://www.speedtest.nethttp://www.speedtest.net/result/546221506.png / http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/[...peedtest.net/result/551707458.png[/IMG][/URL]http://www.speedtest.nethttp://www.speedtest.net/result/551707458.png


----------



## KILLTHIS (4. September 2009)

7.31 Mb/s | 0.89 Mb/s | 36 ms | KILLTHIS | 1&1 | www.speedtest.net​


----------



## ole88 (4. September 2009)

warum komm ich mit 17482 nicht weiter? gut gegen ne 32er leitung hab ich keine chance, aber gibts irgendwas um ne bessere leistung zu bekommen?


----------



## Feuerreiter (5. September 2009)

lalala..


----------



## oupho (5. September 2009)

@Backgroundworld
Du hast dein Anbieter vergessen


----------



## BigBubby (5. September 2009)

@ole88 hae? was meinßt du?

@oupho
der Flat hat die angaben falsch abgeschrieben. sein download ist eigentlich sogar niedriger als meienr.


----------



## ole88 (5. September 2009)

naja ich hab ne 16+ leitung aber ich schaff nicht mehr als ich angegeben habe, nur es muss doch einen weg geben mehr rauszuholen


----------



## BigBubby (5. September 2009)

du hast doch 16k+ ich bezweifle also, dass du da noch mehr rauskriegst.
Genau genommen solltest du froh sein, dass du wirklich merh als 16k bekommst.


----------



## ole88 (5. September 2009)

ich bekomm sogar 17838mbits


----------



## K3n$! (5. September 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> du hast doch 16k+ ich bezweifle also, dass du da noch mehr rauskriegst.
> Genau genommen solltest du froh sein, dass du wirklich merh als 16k bekommst.



das hat schon fast seltenheits wert


----------



## ole88 (5. September 2009)

wieso? ist das echt selten? naja ich seh ja im kontroll fenster das ich über die 16+ rein bekomme


----------



## Ecle (5. September 2009)

nur mal zur info. Speedtest gibt es in kbit an, nicht MB. Die Einheit steht dort falsch. Zumindest hab ich niemals 0,9MB\s. 900kbit\s schon eher


----------



## K3n$! (5. September 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Nomenklatur, nach der gilt:
> 
> Mb/s = Mbit/s
> MB/s = MegaBytes/s
> ...



Finde das aber auch sehr verwirrend.


----------



## BigBubby (5. September 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> wieso? ist das echt selten? naja ich seh ja im kontroll fenster das ich über die 16+ rein bekomme



In der regel ist es so, wenn du z.B. 6mbit bestellt hast du
- max 6mbit
- min 2,1mbit
- idR 4-5mbit

So ist die Welt der Internetprovider 

@Ecle
wie von K3n$! schon zetiert gibts einen unterschied zwische Mb und MB, war mir auch neu bis zu der erklärung hier...


----------



## midnight (6. September 2009)

Also ich krieg bei Arcor mit der 6mbit-Leitung 69xx kb/s.


----------



## Tom3004 (7. September 2009)

Ich hab Alice 16.000 
Und meine Ergebnisse seht ihr ja im Speedtest ! 
Ist das ok ?


----------



## shiwa77 (7. September 2009)

13,17 Mb/s | 0,99 Mb/s | 26 ms | shiwa77 | Deutsche Telekom AG | http://www.speedtest.net/result/559198547.png


----------



## heartcell (7. September 2009)

25,35Mb/s | 1,89 Mb/s | 31 ms | heartcell | Kabel Deutschland | http://www.speedtest.net/result/559228050.png


----------



## Zettiman (8. September 2009)

*Download     |         Upload           |      Ping     |        Name              |     Anbieter            |  Speedtest.net Link*

15.31Mbit/s                  0,70Mbit/s                   16              Zettiman              NetCologne             http://www.speedtest.net/result/559346890.png


Also Mbit ist so gehsehn nur verarscherei.

Ihr müsst bei den Mbit 3 nullen dran hängen und dies dann durch 8 teilen.
Dann habt ihr die Kbytes die euch zu stehn.
Also bei einer 16M Leitung sähe das so aus

16M = 16000 / 8 = 2000 KB/s

Alle verstanden?


----------



## BigBubby (8. September 2009)

Zettiman schrieb:


> Also Mbit ist so gehsehn nur verarscherei.
> 
> Ihr müsst bei den Mbit 3 nullen dran hängen und dies dann durch 8 teilen.
> Dann habt ihr die Kbytes die euch zu stehn.
> ...



nein. Thread lesen. MB !=  Mb


----------



## Eiche (8. September 2009)

13,83 Mb/s | 0,95 Mb/s | 17 ms | zeffer | Vodafone/Arcor | http://www.speedtest.net/result/559633064.png


ich musste feststellen das der test massiv server abhänig ist manche weiter entfernde server sind schneller als welche direkt um die ecke.

@Zettiman und Selbst wenn müsste es dann nicht MiB / KiB heissen?


----------



## K3n$! (8. September 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Ich hab Alice 16.000
> Und meine Ergebnisse seht ihr ja im Speedtest !
> Ist das ok ?



deine Daten: 

12,31 MB/s | 0,94 MB/s | Alice DSL | http://www.speedtest.net/result/540204768.png

Ich denke, das ist ganz in Ordnung, da dir wahrscheinlich die Telekom so 6000 anbieten wird.

Alice schaltet immer das maximal mögliche und reizt somit dieses *bis zu *16000 KBits aus. Die Telekom denkt da anders und verspricht auch nur das, was sie später auch einhalten kann.

Ich muss allerdings sagen, dass ich den Upload von Alice immer ziemlich gut fand. Bei einer 5500er Leitung ca. 900KBits Upload.


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## GPHENOM (8. September 2009)

[U schrieb:
			
		

> Zettiman[/U]]*Download | Upload | Ping | Name | Anbieter | Speedtest.net Link*
> 
> 15.31Mbit/s                  0,70Mbit/s                   16              Zettiman              NetCologne             http://www.speedtest.net/result/559346890.png




Um meinem kumpel das einfacher zu machen, bitte die thread regeln durchlesen und nach diesem muster posten.


----------



## QZA (9. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier sind mal meine ergebnisse

1.87MB/s download - 0.18 upload - 137 ping - Franco22 - Alice DSL


----------



## klyer (9. September 2009)

3,73Mb/s | 0,40MB/s |37ms | Arcor | klyer | Speedtest

klasse Idee​ 
mfg
klyer​


----------



## oupho (9. September 2009)

@ Franco 22
Kann das so schwer sein sich an die regeln zu halten?


----------



## oupho (11. September 2009)

*Update*
29.93 Mb/s | 5.66Mb/s |19ms | oupho | Universität Bremen| http://www.speedtest.net/result/562382231.png


----------



## junki (11. September 2009)

32.05 Mb/s | 1.85 Mb/s |16ms | junki | Kabel Deutschland|  http://www.speedtest.net/result/562284538.png


Edit: hätt noch n besseres da, weiß aber nicht ob man das auch zählen sollte, weil es vllt. nur Glück war


36.65 Mb/s | 1.86 Mb/s |16ms | junki | Kabel Deutschland|  http://www.speedtest.net/result/562328344.png


----------



## Sight (18. September 2009)

5.81 Mb/s | 0.57Mb/s | 17 ms | Sight | NetCologne | http://www.speedtest.net/result/568583563.png


----------



## GPHENOM (7. Oktober 2009)

Ist das nicht ein bisschen unlogisch 0ms ping zu haben?


----------



## rebel4life (7. Oktober 2009)

0ms sind nicht möglich, da es aber keine Nachkommastelle gibt, ist ein Wert von 0.44ms möglich.


----------



## BigBubby (7. Oktober 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> 0ms sind nicht möglich, da es aber keine Nachkommastelle gibt, ist ein Wert von 0.44ms möglich.


vermutlich wird es genau das sein. Aber 0 ms sieht doch toll aus


----------



## Seven (13. Oktober 2009)

10.52 Mb/s | 0.79 Mb/s | 43 ms | Seven | 1&1 | http://www.speedtest.net/result/590744387.png


----------



## JC88 (13. Oktober 2009)

5,36 Mb/s | 0.53 Mb/s | 18ms | JC88 | T-Home | http://www.speedtest.net/result/590759312.pnghttp://www.speedtest.net/result/590756171.png


----------



## GPHENOM (1. November 2009)

3,27Mb/s | 0,37Mb/s | 71ms | AMDPHENOMX3 | Deutsche Telekom AG | http://www.speedtest.net/result/609248079.png


----------



## ole88 (3. November 2009)

update
60,61Mb/s | 0,97Mb/s | 37ms |ole88 | Deutsche Telekom AG http://www.speedtest.net/result/610656839.png


----------



## ole88 (3. November 2009)

zweites update und damit wohl rekord

207,88Mb/s | 0,98Mb/s | 37ms |ole88 | Deutsche Telekom AG | http://www.speedtest.net/result/610658257.png


----------



## BigBubby (3. November 2009)

Dafür aber bescheidener Upload und Ping.
Da muss ich mich unten beim server doch glatt mal für ne Stunde auf den Gigabit umswitchen


----------



## ole88 (3. November 2009)

tja die andren beiden sind egal, bitte mich dementsprechend updaten in der liste, merci^^


----------



## GPHENOM (3. November 2009)

Leider falsch gepostet du hats einen strich zwischen dem link und dem anbieter vergessen.

Ich hasse euch alle^^ Will auch so ein internet^^


----------



## K3n$! (3. November 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> zweites update und damit wohl rekord
> 
> 207,88Mb/s | 0,98Mb/s | 37ms |ole88 | Deutsche Telekom AGhttp://www.speedtest.nethttp://www.speedtest.net/result/610658257.png




Was für eine Anbindung ist das, die du da von der Telekom nutzt ?


----------



## ole88 (3. November 2009)

das werd ich euch nicht verraten^^

mehr als 16000+ auf jeden fall
ich warte noch darauf das in der liste was geändert wird


----------



## BigBubby (3. November 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> das werd ich euch nicht verraten^^
> 
> mehr als 16000+ auf jeden fall
> ich warte noch darauf das in der liste was geändert wird



hat er mit sciherheit bei sich in der schule getestet oder sowas


----------



## ole88 (3. November 2009)

nix schule ist von daheim ich geh scho ewig nimmer in die schule lol.


----------



## K3n$! (3. November 2009)

Ich tipp ja darauf, dass er das einfach mit Paint oder Photoshop gefaket hat 

-->


----------



## BigBubby (3. November 2009)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Ich tipp ja darauf, dass er das einfach mit Paint oder Photoshop gefaket hat
> 
> -->


genau und dann auf den speedtest server gehackt und das draufgeschoben


----------



## ole88 (3. November 2009)

könnt ihr mal aufhören zu spamen


----------



## BigBubby (3. November 2009)

nein fg


----------



## Nico88 (3. November 2009)

25.44 Mb/s | 1.02 Mb/s | 7 ms | Nico88 | Kabel BW | http://www.speedtest.net/result/611274250.png


----------



## Nico88 (3. November 2009)

wusste gar ned das ich so nen guten ping habe ^^


----------



## Maggats (3. November 2009)

10.32 Mb/s | 0.89 Mb/s | 70 ms | Maggats | Alice DSL | http://www.speedtest.net/result/611285295.png

tja nen preis kann damit wohl nicht gewinnen


----------



## Nico88 (3. November 2009)

*Update*

25.48 Mb/s | 1.01 Mb/s | 6 ms | Nico88 | Kabel BW |
http://www.speedtest.net/result/611305342.png


----------



## Nico88 (3. November 2009)

6 ms.......... schön , hoffe das ich bald in die liste komme


----------



## Nico88 (3. November 2009)

Da sollte ich mir überlegen ob ich mir nicht doch die 100 er leitung von Kabel BW hole. 

Im übrigen wäre ich dafür das nur private Ergebnisse zählen und nicht die von irgendwelchen Universitäten.....
Ansonsten mache ich den Test mal im Forschungszentrum Karlsruhe....

bitte ned falsch verstehen is nur meine Meinung.


----------



## BigBubby (3. November 2009)

Nico88 schrieb:


> Da sollte ich mir überlegen ob ich mir nicht doch die 100 er leitung von Kabel BW hole.
> 
> Im übrigen wäre ich dafür das nur private Ergebnisse zählen und nicht die von irgendwelchen Universitäten.....
> Ansonsten mache ich den Test mal im Forschungszentrum Karlsruhe....
> ...



Ich wohne in einem Studentenwohnheim. Somit ist das meine Private Leitung. Mein Internet Anbieter ist nunmal die RWTH-Aachen (Ich könnte auch schreiben NetzwerkAG Am Weißenberg, aber damit kann niemand was anfangen)


----------



## Nico88 (3. November 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Ich wohne in einem Studentenwohnheim. Somit ist das meine Private Leitung. Mein Internet Anbieter ist nunmal die RWTH-Aachen (Ich könnte auch schreiben NetzwerkAG Am Weißenberg, aber damit kann niemand was anfangen)


 
Dies war nicht unbedingt auf dich abgezielt sondern auf die allgemeinheit und ich glaube nicht das dies auf alle zutrifft.


----------



## rebel4life (3. November 2009)

Mal direkt an nem Backbone der deutschen Telekom testen...

Gibts keine Telekommitarbeiter hier?


----------



## ole88 (3. November 2009)

ich habs auch daheim getestet, und meine das auch ernst


----------



## SCUX (3. November 2009)

20.51 Mb/s | 1.09 Mb/s | 10ms | SCUX | Unitymedia | 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## computertod (4. November 2009)

2,57Mb/s | 0,35Mb/s | 65ms | computertod | Deutsche Telekom | Speedtest


----------



## RubinRaptoR (4. November 2009)

*12,28 Mb/s | 0,98 MB/s | 10ms | xxxRaptoRxxx | Freenet | **http://www.speedtest.net/result/612168978.png*

Beim ersten Test vor mein Download fast 1 MB/s schneller, hab da aber vergessen den Screen zu machen


----------



## KOF328 (4. November 2009)

ich komm mit der wii auf 2,57mbit und 136ms 
pc ergebnisse kommen noch


----------



## Oliver (5. November 2009)

32,48 MBit | 1,51 MBit | 24 ms | Oliver | Kabel Deutschland | http://www.speedtest.net/result/613591889.png


----------



## HardwareTrace (7. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wow


----------



## rebel4life (7. November 2009)

05,53 MBit | 0,52 MBit | 70 ms | rebel4life | Telekom |http://www.speedtest.net/result/615090162.png

So, mein neuer Anschluss, ist aber nicht die volle Geschwindigkeit, denn ich hab den mal so nebenher gemacht und da gibts nie volle Geschwindigkeit (Steam zieht immer gerne Updates wenn ich so nen Test mach. )

Zu euer Zufriedenheit editiert.


----------



## GPHENOM (7. November 2009)

@HardwareTrace und @rebel4life

Bitte die beschreibung lesen wie man postet.
So schwierig ist das nicht.

mfg


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (7. November 2009)

203.25 Mb/s | 0.35 Mb/s | 84 ms | Zecko_Vicath | Luxemburg Online SA | Speedtest.net

Ping und Upload könnten noch besser sein, aber der DL macht einiges wett ^^


----------



## Deto (7. November 2009)

122.77 Mb/s | 133.34 Mb/s | 4 ms | DetonatorFX | TU-Darmstadt | 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Henninges (7. November 2009)

14,98 | 1,97 | 26ms | Henninges | Kabel Deutschland | speedtest.net


----------



## Benne123 (7. November 2009)

42.01 Mb/s | 5.48 Mb/s | 15 ms | Benne123 | Deutsche Telekom AG | http://www.speedtest.net/result/615405802.png


Ich mach nochmal nen Update, weil AUch TV darüber läuft. Ich teste mal heute Nacht. Und mein Netz läuft über nen Splitter.
Wobei das ja shcon gute Werte für VDSL50 sind.


----------



## Bitfreezer (7. November 2009)

5,28 MB/s | 0,43 MB/s | 33ms | Bitfreezer | Telekom Austria (AON) | 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ResidentX4 (7. November 2009)

30,19 Mb/s| 2,36 Mb/s| 15 ms| ResidentX4| KabelBW |  http://www.speedtest.net/result/615412383.png


----------



## Overlord (7. November 2009)

Mal sowas von unsinnig^^ Gerade schon mal gefragt was der höchste wohl für ne Leitung hat... vor allem weil ein Ping von 0 ms technisch unmöglich ist... dann hab ich gesehen welcher Speedtest dafür genommen wurde (davon ab kann man sogut wie alle Speedtests vergessen)

Habs trotzdem mal aus Spaß gemacht... beim ersten mal hatte ich 19 MBit und beim zweiten mal 24 MBit... beim dritten dann 436 MBit (rockt mit meinem WLAN n) 

Hab ne VDSL 50 Leitung und komme nahezu an die 50 MBit down (max. 5,8 MB/s) sowie die 10 Mbit up ran (max. 1,2 MB/s). 

5,8 MB/s ist für VDSL 50 aufgrund der Verschlüsselung und der Protokollinformationen schon der maximalwert. Kollege von mir wohnt direkt neben einer Vermittlungsstelle und hat ne Bombemleitung. Kabelweg sind 30 Meter Glasfaser direkt in den Keller (Indoor DSLAM) und dann nur bissl Kupfer bis in den ersten Stock. Er könnte theoretisch max. 150 MBit bekommen im down und 126 MBit up. Aber auch er kommt nur auf 5,9 MB/s max im Download.

Aber wenns hier um Geschwindigkeiten geht und wer den "längeren" hat... ich kann ja das Ding mal bei mir auf Arbeit laufen lassen... was wohl bei 10 GBit bei rauskommt :>


----------



## zuogolpon (7. November 2009)

Was mache ich falsch? 
207 Mb/s? Ich habe bei nem 3000er Telekom Vertrag nur 0,8Mb/s...
Also sowas. Praktisch lade ich bei Rapidshare morgens (also ohne Serverauslastung) bei maximal 214KB/s.

207 bei Telekom? Wo gibts denn sowas?

MfG
Z


----------



## mufflon99 (7. November 2009)

94,66 Mb/s| 5,67 Mb/s| 31 ms| mufflon99| Deutsche Telekom AG| http://www.speedtest.net/result/615427094.png 
Auch wenn ich grad selber nicht glaub das des realistisch ist für VDSL 50


----------



## UnnerveD (7. November 2009)

7.61 Mb/s | 0.85 Mb/s | 11 ms | UnnerveD | O2 DSL | http://www.speedtest.net/result/615435722.png


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (7. November 2009)

Alle Antivirusprogramme müssen aus sein, sonst füllt sich der Puffer vom AV und der ist maximal so schnell wie das RAM vom PC....
Je lahmer die Leitung ist, umso schneller wird der Download aus dem Buffer dann sein weil:
Daten mit 9kb/s in buffer bis buffer 100%, derweil browser dümpel @ 0,8*9kb/s und dann kriegt er den noch ausstehenden Rest vom Buffer auf einen Schlag.
----
Wer den Test für aussagekräftig hielt ist selbst schuld ^^


----------



## Overlord (7. November 2009)

Ich sag ja... kann man vergessen solche Tests  Habs mit einem Kumpel mal probiert.. wir haben einen Server mit Linux aufgesetzt welcher komplett im RAM lief und haben den Test zu einem Server aus Frankreich mehrere male gemacht... irgendwann hatten wir über 1500 MBit raus^^ Cool vor allem weil der Server nur eine 1 GBit Netzwerkkarte hatte...


----------



## Hitman145 (7. November 2009)

109.93 Mb/s | 2.31 Mb/s | 15 ms | Hitman145 | KabelBW | http://www.speedtest.net/result/615438019.png


----------



## max00 (7. November 2009)

5.36 Mb/s | 0.42 Mb/s | 33 ms | max00 | Telekom Austria | Speedtest.net

Bin zwar aufm Londoner Server auf 5.8 down gekommen, aber dafür einen Ping von 100+...


----------



## System_Crasher (7. November 2009)

155.82 Mb/s | 1.16 Mb/s | 17 ms | System_Crasher | Bluewin | http://www.speedtest.net/result/615473697.png


----------



## cLANs (7. November 2009)

41.04 Mb/s | 8.06 Mb/s | 23 ms | cLANs | T-Home

http://www.speedtest.net/result/615456413.png


----------



## Masterwana (7. November 2009)

20.32 Mb/s | 1.07 Mb/s | 39 ms | Masterwana | unitymedia | Speedtest.net


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. November 2009)

13.93 MB/s | 1.00 MB/s| 10ms | Gordon 1979 | Telekom | http://www.speedtest.net/result/605143537.png
Witz-telekom (überall Glasfaser, bis vor die tür dann kupfer, aber max 16000(minus), keine ahnung warum?)


----------



## Mr.Maison (7. November 2009)

13.88 Mb/s | 1.00 Mb/s | 16 ms | Mr.Maison| 1und1  http://www.speedtest.net/result/615471243.png


----------



## Gast1657611246 (7. November 2009)

10.87 Mb/s | 0.76 Mb/s | 39 ms | kolaj | Vodafone | http://www.speedtest.net/result/615490763.png


----------



## tayna (7. November 2009)

9,08 Mb/s  |   6,03 Mb/s  |   26ms  |   Tayna   |   Uni Potsdam   |   http://www.speedtest.net/result/615503611.png


----------



## schramme (7. November 2009)

5,76 Mb/s l 0,46 Mb/s l 31ms l Schramme l Faks DSL 6000 l http://www.speedtest.net/result/615507680.png


----------



## Wicke75de (7. November 2009)

39.93 Mb/s | 1.91 Mb/s | 23 ms | Wicke75de | Kabel Deutschland | 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## danysahne333 (7. November 2009)

68.36 Mb/s | 0.76 Mb/s | 71 ms | danysahne333| Vodafone | http://www.speedtest.net/result/615528929.png


----------



## CentaX (7. November 2009)

32.41 Mb/s | 1.71 Mb/s | 24 ms | CentaX| Kabel Deutschland | http://www.speedtest.net/result/608739322.png


----------



## Spikos (7. November 2009)

5.87 Mb/s | 0.61 MB/s | 24 ms | Spikos | Vodafone | http://www.speedtest.net/result/615529970.png


Edit: Komisch, wenn ich nach Frankfurt teste, hab ich 17 Mb/s obwohl ich nur eine 6000er Leitung habe - vorsicht vor Fakes!


----------



## Naitrum (7. November 2009)

25,20 Mb/s | 2,46 Mb/s | 6 ms | Naitrum | KabelBW | 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## danysahne333 (7. November 2009)

Also über die Testseite kann ich mich echt nur totlachen. Da gibt es keine kleinen Abweichungen sondern riesen Sprünge in den Werten! Ein wohl besser geeigneter Testserver ist speed.io - Internet DSL Speedtest


----------



## boss3D (7. November 2009)

5.10 MB  /s | 0.42 MB/s | 23 ms | boss3D | Telekom Austria TA AG | 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## J.Ryan (7. November 2009)

Hallo bin Neu hier und Grüsse euch,aber hier ist mein Test.
http://http://www.speedtest.net/result/563356665.png
Verbindung Netcologne Doppel Flat Tel & I-Net Vdsl 100Mbit/s Download 10Mbit/s Upload... 

mfg. J.Ryan




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBubby (7. November 2009)

danysahne333 schrieb:


> Also über die Testseite kann ich mich echt nur totlachen. Da gibt es keine kleinen Abweichungen sondern riesen Sprünge in den Werten! Ein wohl besser geeigneter Testserver ist speed.io - Internet DSL Speedtest



Ich habe recht konstante werte beim gleichen server und kann dir sagen, dass speed.io auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist. Speed.io ist sehr davon abhängig wo man wohnt und über welche knoten man gehen muß. Mir nimmt er z.B. 1/3 meiner Leitung und ich weiß, dass ich den rest auch noch habe. Ich habe sie bereits voll ausgelastet.


----------



## Pffzzhh! (7. November 2009)

So, mache auch mal mit:

15,53 | 0,77 | 14 | Arcor / Vodafone | http://www.speedtest.net/result/615558983.png


----------



## J.Ryan (7. November 2009)

danysahne333 schrieb:


> Also über die Testseite kann ich mich echt nur totlachen. Da gibt es keine kleinen Abweichungen sondern riesen Sprünge in den Werten! Ein wohl besser geeigneter Testserver ist speed.io - Internet DSL Speedtest



@danysahne333 
Dan lass uns alle mit umfallen vor lachen,und Poste deine Werte...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J.Ryan (7. November 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Ich habe recht konstante werte beim gleichen server und kann dir sagen, dass speed.io auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist. Speed.io ist sehr davon abhängig wo man wohnt und über welche knoten man gehen muß. Mir nimmt er z.B. 1/3 meiner Leitung und ich weiß, dass ich den rest auch noch habe. Ich habe sie bereits voll ausgelastet.



Ja stimmt bei mir ist es genau so. 

Gruss:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (7. November 2009)

15,08 Mb/s | 1,00 MB/s | 23 ms | JonnyB1989 | 1&1 | http://www.speedtest.net/result/615562570.png


----------



## BigMegaman (7. November 2009)

25.04 Mb/s | 1.00 Mb/s | 10 ms | BigMegaman | Kabel BW | http://www.speedtest.net/result/615577535.png


----------



## danysahne333 (7. November 2009)

J.Ryan schrieb:


> @danysahne333
> Dan lass uns alle mit umfallen vor lachen,und Poste deine Werte...


 
Kein Problem, für Dich gerne nochmal 

68.36 Mb/s | 0.76 Mb/s | 71 ms | danysahne333| Vodafone | http://www.speedtest.net/result/615528929.png 

Ich hab ne 16000 er Leitung, fast voll ausgelastet...


----------



## Psyjo (7. November 2009)

danysahne333 schrieb:


> Kein Problem, für Dich gerne nochmal
> 
> 68.36 Mb/s | 0.76 Mb/s | 71 ms | danysahne333| Vodafone | http://www.speedtest.net/result/615528929.png
> 
> Ich hab ne 16000 er Leitung, fast voll ausgelastet...



Da stimmt aber was bei der Kalkulation nicht … 16Mega_Bit_ entspricht 2 Mega_Byte_
Aber das ist sicher nur der Leistungsüberschuss der noch da ist 

Ich finde keinen Test der mit meiner Leitung klar kommt...  wird überall zu wenig angezeigt :/


----------



## quarante-sept (7. November 2009)

37.01 Mb/s | 4.03 Mb/s | 45 ms | quarante-sept | Deutsche Telekom AG | http://www.speedtest.net/result/615593405.png

Das Problem mit VDSL ist übrigens, dass kaum allgemeiner Server die volle Bandbreite bereitstellt. Der Vorteil von VDSL ist daher, dass mehrere Downloads nun parallel mit "Server-Fullspeed" möglich sind. Und das ist u.U. natürlich auch was


----------



## darkfabel (7. November 2009)

12.86 Mb/s | 0.97 Mb/s | 34 ms | darkfabel | Deutsche Telekom AG |http://www.speedtest.net/result/615600326.png


----------



## BigBubby (7. November 2009)

danysahne333 schrieb:


> Kein Problem, für Dich gerne nochmal
> 
> 68.36 Mb/s | 0.76 Mb/s | 71 ms | danysahne333| Vodafone | http://www.speedtest.net/result/615528929.png
> 
> Ich hab ne 16000 er Leitung, fast voll ausgelastet...



interessanter fehler bei dir.
Deshalb würde ich jetzt aber den test allgemein nicht ablehnen, denn es gibt keinen der perfekt ist. Hast du das denn bei jedem server. Das hier ist zumindestens der erste der mal meine Bandbreite auch hinkriegt. Zwischen 20mbit und 60mbit lande ich bei den meißten anderne und ich habe nach draussen gigabit und intern 100mbit, sogesehen sollte ich immer an dne 90-100mbit kratzen


Noch mal für alle algemein. es steht da zwar Mb/s, aber das steht nicht für Megabyte (MB) sondern für MegaBit (Mb).


----------



## J.Ryan (7. November 2009)

danysahne333 schrieb:


> Kein Problem, für Dich gerne nochmal
> 
> 68.36 Mb/s | 0.76 Mb/s | 71 ms | danysahne333| Vodafone | http://www.speedtest.net/result/615528929.png
> 
> Ich hab ne 16000 er Leitung, fast voll ausgelastet...


Thx 
Aber warum steht bei dir unter I-Net verbindung Vodafone,aber unter speedtest: Arcor AG 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psyjo (7. November 2009)

Vodafone übernimmt restliche Arcor-Anteile - Unternehmen - IT + Medien - Handelsblatt.com


----------



## Pffzzhh! (7. November 2009)

Ich glaube, um hier Klarheit zu schaffen wäre es sinnvoll, dass bei der Erklärung steht, ob die Angaben in Megabyte oder Megabit gemacht werden sollen.


----------



## Earisu (7. November 2009)

30.92 Mb/s | 1.76 Mb/s | 22 ms | Earisu| Kabel Deutschland |http://www.speedtest.net/result/615669476.png

Update hab noch bisschen rauskitzeln können :p

32.22 Mb/s | 1.87 Mb/s | 19 ms | Earisu| Kabel Deutschland |http://www.speedtest.net/result/615674477.png


----------



## homunkulus (7. November 2009)

42,27 Mb/s | 7,52 Mb/s | 22 ms | homunkulus | TU Ilmenau | http://www.speedtest.net/result/615674034.png

*Update*

86,41 Mb/s | 13,47 Mb/s | 25 ms | homunkulus | TU Ilmenau | http://www.speedtest.net/result/615967636.png


----------



## Der Eberhart (7. November 2009)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/615684005.png

Hier mal mein Versuch! V.a. für die Ping Liste


----------



## Psyjo (7. November 2009)

263 Mb/s | 21 Mb/s | 8 ms | Psyjo | UNITED COLO GmbH | http://www.speedtest.net/result/615687163.png

An der Uni Ilmenau ist aber mehr drin - die sind mit 2GBit angeschlossen und noch mit 155Mb am GWin glaub ich ^^


----------



## Kurtch (7. November 2009)

Da bin ich auch dabei  Vorallem gestern die Leitung umstellen lassen 

25,26 Mb/s | 1,01 Mb/s | 10 ms | Kurtch | Kabel BW | http://www.speedtest.net/result/615691842.png


----------



## MarcXL (7. November 2009)

47.30 Mb/s | 1.36 Mb/s | 9ms | MarcXL | KabelBW | http://www.speedtest.net/result/615696630.png

Muss dazu sagen das mein Laptop auch grad online war.


----------



## troppa (7. November 2009)

Peinlich aber ich poste trotzdem mal:

1.91 Mb/s | 0.19 Mb/s | 57ms | Troppa | Telekom | http://www.speedtest.net/result/615696120.png


----------



## plompi (7. November 2009)

Hier mein Ergebnis:
32.41 Mb/s | 1.96 Mb/s | 11ms | Plompi | Kabel Deutschland | http://www.speedtest.net/result/615717175.pnghttp://www.speedtest.net/result/615713613.png


----------



## deknutes (7. November 2009)

32.41 Mb/s|2.01 Mb/s|5ms|deknutes|Kabel Deutschland|http://www.speedtest.net/result/615716034.png


----------



## LZOKiller (8. November 2009)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/615721609.png

78,36 Mb/s|0,95 Mb/s|20ms|LZOKiller|Kabel Deutschland

name geändert  man sollte nicht nur das copy/paste nutzen


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (8. November 2009)

238.15 Mb/s | 0.35 Mb/s | 86 ms | Zecko_Vicath | Luxemburg Online SA | http://www.speedtest.net/result/615777397.png

*Update*

Ohne Youtube gehts noch einen Tick schneller.


----------



## danysahne333 (8. November 2009)

Pffzzhh! schrieb:


> Ich glaube, um hier Klarheit zu schaffen wäre es sinnvoll, dass bei der Erklärung steht, ob die Angaben in Megabyte oder Megabit gemacht werden sollen.


 
Naja was wird das wohl alles sein? 68.36 MEGABYTE (danysahne333) pro Sekunde? Alle Angaben hier sind denke ich so wie auf den Screens anzugeben, und dort sind sie in Mbit.


----------



## huntertech (8. November 2009)

5.51 MB/s | 0.39 MB/s | 113ms | huntertech | Deutsche Telekom AG | 
[URL]http://www.speedtest.net/result/615938717.png[/URL]


----------



## TALON-ONE (8. November 2009)

13,47 Mb/s | 0,99 Mb/s | 39 ms | TALON-ONE | 1&1 DSL |
http://www.speedtest.net/result/615959350.png

Uni´s bitte extra stellen, da es sich nicht um eigene Anschlüsse handelt


----------



## BigBubby (8. November 2009)

Pffzzhh! schrieb:


> Ich glaube, um hier Klarheit zu schaffen wäre es sinnvoll, dass bei der Erklärung steht, ob die Angaben in Megabyte oder Megabit gemacht werden sollen.



wie schon mehrfach genannt und erklärt steht

M*B* für Mega*Byte* und M*b* für Mega*bit*

Ist internationaler standart wenn ich mich recht entsinne


----------



## oupho (8. November 2009)

*Erweiterung des Règlement:*
Um die Übersicht zu bewahren, werden ab jetzt nur die Top 75 der einzelnen Kategorien (Download, Upload,Ping) angezeigt.


----------



## Luagsch (8. November 2009)

78.18 Mb/s | 5.62 Mb/s | 12 ms | Luagsch | Cablecom Schweiz - Fibre 100 Abo|
http://www.speedtest.net/result/616017463.png


----------



## huntertech (8. November 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> wie schon mehrfach genannt und erklärt steht
> 
> M*B* für Mega*Byte* und M*b* für Mega*bit*
> 
> Ist internationaler standart wenn ich mich recht entsinne


 


oh sorry, dann muss ich mich korrigieren. Hab bei mir MB statt Mb angegeben, bitte ändern


----------



## Becksq9 (8. November 2009)

5.86 Mb/s | 0.77 Mb/s |15ms | Becksq9 | Arcor AG | http://www.speedtest.net/result/616045729.png


----------



## Hardrunner (8. November 2009)

53,66Mb/s | 0,78Mb/s | 62ms| Hardrunner | Alice DSL | http://www.speedtest.net/result/616048255.png


----------



## WotansErbe (8. November 2009)

14,63 Mb/s | 0,96 Mb/s | 13 ms | Deutsche Telekom AG | http://www.speedtest.net/result/616065292.png


----------



## fA!nT (8. November 2009)

30.89 Mb/s | 1.99 Mb/s | 21ms | fA!nT | Kabel Deutschland | http://www.speedtest.net/result/616067959.png


----------



## Lauren (8. November 2009)

Auch von mir mal was für die Liste

54.2 Mb/s | 8.67 Mb/s | 20 ms | Lauren | wilhelm.tel | Speedtest.net


----------



## rootmachine (8. November 2009)

263.13 Mb/s | 117.16 Mb/s | 4 ms | rootmachine | Ruprechts-Karls-Universität Heidelberg | Speedtest.net


----------



## exoRR (8. November 2009)

2.99 Mb/s | 0.37 Mb/s | 57 ms | exoRR | Deutsche Telekom AG | Speedtest.net


----------



## bigbass2000 (8. November 2009)

Server Frankfurt:

50,45 Mb/s | 2,56 Mb/s | 5 ms | bigbass2000 | Kabel BW | http://www.speedtest.net/result/616190973.png

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## b0s (8. November 2009)

10,48 Mb/s | 0,65 Mb/s | 13 ms | b0s | Unitymedia | http://www.speedtest.net/result/616193500.png


----------



## oifbert (8. November 2009)

15,12 Mb/s | 1,00 Mb/s | 18 ms | oifbert | Deutsche Telekom AG | http://www.speedtest.net/result/616281455.png


----------



## CrashStyle (8. November 2009)

32.42 Mb/s | 1.84 Mb/s | 14 ms | CrashStyle | Kabel Deutschland | http://www.speedtest.net/result/616351766.png


----------



## wolf7 (8. November 2009)

89,48 Mb/s | 59,82 Mb/s | 12 ms | Wolf7 | FH Zwickau | http://www.speedtest.net/result/616843592.png


----------



## Nono15 (8. November 2009)

50,28 Mb/s | 2,48 MB/s | 10 ms | Nono15 | KabelBW | http://www.speedtest.net/result/616559060.png


----------



## Aholic (8. November 2009)

Server Düsseldorf

13,17 Mb/s | 1,00 Mb/s | 7 ms | Aholic | Deutsche Telekom AG | http://www.speedtest.net/result/616584168.png


----------



## nassa (9. November 2009)

62.19 MB/s | 28.65 MB/s | 12ms | nassa | WHZ | http://www.speedtest.net/result/616633938.png


----------



## Cr@zed^ (9. November 2009)

32.27 MB/s | 2.55MB/s | 10ms | Cr@zed^ | KabelBw | http://www.speedtest.net/result/616765113.png


----------



## devon (9. November 2009)

71,71 MB/s | 0,98MB/s | 25ms | devon | KabelBw | http://www.speedtest.net/result/617200627.png


----------



## 0815-TYP (9. November 2009)

330.50MB/s | 0,94MB/s | 60ms | 0815-TYP | Kabel Deutschland | http://www.speedtest.net/result/617380127.png

*UPDATE* 

407,64MB/s | 0,93MB/s | 96ms | 0815-TYP | Kabel Deutschland | http://www.speedtest.net/result/617425122.png


----------



## K3n$! (9. November 2009)

0815-TYP schrieb:


> 330.50MB/s | 0,94MB/s | 60ms | 0815-TYP | Kabel Deutschland | http://www.speedtest.net/result/617380127.png




solang probiert bis ein gefaketer Wert herauskam ?


----------



## 0815-TYP (9. November 2009)

Hier stand Müll.


----------



## K3n$! (9. November 2009)

0815-TYP schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn fürn Problem?
> Ausserdem heisst es gefaked.
> Oder bist nur neidisch?
> Nix gefaked.
> Quatsch jemand anderen dumm an.



Da hat wohl jemand einen schlechten Tag.

Außerdem meine ich doch, dass gefaked mit "d" am Ende das englische Wort wäre oder nicht ?

Und zu dem neidisch: Ich brauch nicht mehr als meine 50Mbit Leitung 

Dein Wert hatte mich jedoch irritiert, da ich bisher noch von keiner 330MBit Leitung von KD gehört habe.

Und dies "gefaket", wie auch immer man dies im Deutschen schreibt, war doch nur mit einem Augenzwinkern gemeint 

Dass die Messergebnisse nicht immer 100% zuverlässig sind, sollte doch jedem bekannt sein.

Siehe auch in diesem Fall wieistmeineip.de

Einfach noch einmal, nach dem man das Ergebnis bekommt, auf "zurück" klicken und schon bekommt man Werte über 400MBit.

Also, alles ganz easy


----------



## 0815-TYP (9. November 2009)

> Und dies "gefaket", wie auch immer man dies im Deutschen schreibt, war doch nur mit einem Augenzwinkern gemeint
> 
> Dass die Messergebnisse nicht immer 100% zuverlässig sind, sollte doch jedem bekannt sein.


Ok.Das war dann missverstanden.
Daß die Messergebnisse nicht so glaubwürdig sind ist mir bewusst.
Allerdings hab ich,nicht immer aber oft,sehr hohen realspeed.Also zb. das Adobe Lightroom ca. 139MB groß,in 1sek.Oder NVIDIA-Treiber ebenfalls mit etwa 100MB in 1 Sek.Mein Schwager arbeitet für Kabel Deutschland Service  Er hat das Eingangssignal gemessen.Mit etwas über 85db das höchste was er bisher gemessen hatte.



> Einfach noch einmal, nach dem man das Ergebnis bekommt, auf "zurück" klicken und schon bekommt man Werte über 400MBit.


Na,dann würde ich mich doch selbst verarschen  So etwas mache ich nicht.Was hätte ich davon? Ausserdem ist mein upload zb. weit unter dem was manch anderer hier erreicht.Also in dem Bereich nichts besonderes.Abgesehen davon,wenn man so leicht betrügen kann,wäre doch genau genommen der ganze Thread hier sinnlos.


----------



## K3n$! (9. November 2009)

Also ist das wirklich deine Leitung, die du da gemessen hast und nicht wie andere schon bemerkt haben, dass ihre 6000er Leitung auf einmal eine 0 mehr hat.

Dann würd mich mal interessieren, was du da so für eine Leitung hast bzw. was du bezahlst und was du gebucht hast 

Ich mein, 407Mbit Downspeed und dann noch nicht einmal 1Mbit Up ?


siehe: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Kabel-Deutschland-knackt-200-MBit-s-Marke-191818.html


----------



## 0815-TYP (9. November 2009)

> Dann würd mich mal interessieren, was du da so für eine Leitung hast bzw. was du bezahlst und was du gebucht hast


Mir wurde davon abgeraten darauf zu Antworten,wenn Du verstehst? 
Ja ist meine Leitung.Aber der Link ist schon ganz interessant.
Kollege von mir hat ne schnellere Leitung und ist dennoch deutlich langsamer im realspeed.Und er zahlt mehr 
Nur sein upload ist minimal besser,aber das ist mir relativ...


----------



## Cr@zed^ (10. November 2009)

Es gibt auch Virenscanner, wie z.B. Kaspersky, die solche Ergebnisse reproduzierbar hervorbringen in Verbindung mit speedtest.net.


----------



## maaaaatze (10. November 2009)

*So dann will ich auch mal Posten 

32,16MB/s | 2,55MB/s | 9ms | Maaaaatze | Kabel-BW | Speedtest.net
*


----------



## 0815-TYP (10. November 2009)

> Es gibt auch Virenscanner, wie z.B. Kaspersky, die solche Ergebnisse reproduzierbar hervorbringen in Verbindung mit speedtest.net.


Da Zitiere ich mich mal selbst:



> Allerdings hab ich,nicht immer aber oft,sehr hohen realspeed.Also zb. das Adobe Lightroom ca. 139MB groß,in 1sek.Oder NVIDIA-Treiber ebenfalls mit etwa 100MB in 1 Sek.


EDIT:    145MB/s ---->   http://www.imgimg.de/bild_145MBs9b1eabd0JPG.jpg.html


----------



## K3n$! (10. November 2009)

Dann mal eine andere Frage: Wo muss man wohnen, dass man eine DSL Leitung von mehr als 500MBit hat ?

Und das über Kabel.


----------



## oupho (10. November 2009)

Auch wenn sich die höhe des downloads unlogisch anhört, habe ich den wert aufgenommen, kann ja immer noch rausgenommen werden.
@0815-TYP Wass zahlst du für dein internet?


----------



## BigBubby (10. November 2009)

hat er doch geschrieben. er darf keine infos rausrücken


----------



## oupho (10. November 2009)

Oh hab ich überlesen


----------



## rootmachine (10. November 2009)

*AW: High-Score-Liste: Das schnellste Internet*

*UPDATE*

442.85 Mb/s | 114.01 Mb/s | 4 ms | rootmachine | Universität Heidelberg | Speedtest.net

*UPDATE*


----------



## Becksq9 (10. November 2009)

*UPDATE*

14.87 Mb/s | 0.77 Mb/s |15ms | Becksq9 | Arcor AG | 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rootmachine (11. November 2009)

*UPDATE*

629.48 Mb/s | 108.24 Mb/s | 5 ms | rootmachine | Universität Heidelberg | Speedtest.net


----------



## UnnerveD (11. November 2009)

93.07 Mb/s | 11.16 Mb/s | 4 ms | UnnerveD | Hochschule Fulda | http://www.speedtest.net/result/619134534.png *UPDATE*


----------



## oupho (11. November 2009)

@UnnerveD
Dein post passt nicht zum speedtest link


----------



## UnnerveD (11. November 2009)

Damn - hab den schnelleren net gespeichert  ändere ich den halt ab...


----------



## oupho (11. November 2009)

War ja kein großer unterschied


----------



## rootmachine (11. November 2009)

*  *


----------



## Gringo (12. November 2009)

32,41 Mb/s | 2,00 Mb/s | 12 ms | Gringo | KabelDeutschland | Speedtest.net


----------



## Biosman (12. November 2009)

33,31 Mb/s | 1,96 Mb/s | 23 ms | Biosman | KabelDeutschland | Speedtest

Kabel Deutschland 32000

p.s:

Ich finde einige leute sollten aus der Liste genommen werden! Man sieht sofort wer ein "Bug-user" ist und wer nicht! Von wegen 0815-TYP hätte nen gutes Signal. Super das hat meine KD Leitung auch "Sieht man ja am Test" aber dein  schlechter ping und unter 1 MB Upload Signaliesieren genau das bei dir was nicht stimmt. 

Oder bei den Pings 0 ms Ist Technisch gar nicht möglich! Sowas sollte nicht gewertet werden.


@ Thread ersteller:

Man hätte noch dazuschreiben sollen (Müssen) Welche Leitung derjenige hat. Ist schon bissi merkwürdigt wenn man kA 32k Leitung hat und am ende 400k+ Raus kommt.

MfG


----------



## oupho (12. November 2009)

Ich weiß das die ersten zwei Plätze unlogisch sind, ich weiß allerdings auch nicht wie man die Geschwindigkeit anders als mit einem Test wie speedtest beweisen kann. Bin für Vorschläge offen.


----------



## Biosman (12. November 2009)

oupho schrieb:


> Ich weiß das die ersten zwei Plätze unlogisch, ich weiß allerdings nicht wie man die Geschwindigkeit anders als mit einem Test wie speedtest beweisen kann. Bin für Vorschläge offen.



Naja der erste Platz ist weil der User an einer Universitäts leitung hängt. Die haben sowieso ganz andere Verbindung als wie "Normalos" Der sollte gleich raus aus der liste. (Ist nichts gegen dich)

Platz 2 issen Bug User. Wenn ich schon sowas lese wie:





0815-TYP schrieb:


> Mir wurde davon abgeraten darauf zu Antworten,wenn Du verstehst?


 Da geht mir die Galle hoch... Im HWbot wird auch keine Geforce GTX 360 oder Core i 10 Zugelassen weil es diese Hardware noch nicht gibt! Ganz einfach. Ein Ränking sollte Fair für ALLE sein und nicht für leute die Spezial Leitung haben oder Hinter ner Universität sitzen. (Das ist nichts gegen euch ist echt krass mit der Universitätsleitung aber das gehört hier nicht her wo sich leute mit "Normal erhältlichen verbindungen messen". 
Soweit ich weiss ist bis 100K alles für den Normal User Erhältlich. Alles andere ist einfach *NICHT* öffentlich für jeden und frei zugänglich.

Jeder User hätte dazu schreiben sollen was für eine Leitung derjenige Besitzt. Da sieht man sofort was in der Toleranz ist und was nicht. Alles andere ist einfach nicht richtig.

Ich meine das es schon mal einen ähnlichen Thread gab und da musste auch jeder seine "Eigentliche" Verbindung dazu schreiben. Dort kam einiges ans Licht was man hier nicht einsehen kann.

MfG

p.s: Hab grade nen Foto von nem Kollegen gefunden der hat eine 1&1 16k Leitung und ein Screen mit 650k gemacht. Normal darf er das ja hier posten und ist Sofort Platz1. (Nur mal als Vergleich)


----------



## rootmachine (12. November 2009)

Biosman schrieb:


> Naja der erste Platz ist weil der User an einer Universitäts leitung hängt. Die haben sowieso ganz andere Verbindung als wie "Normalos" Der sollte gleich raus aus der liste. (Ist nichts gegen dich)



Hi Leute,
also ich überlass das mal dem Moderator ob er mein Ergebnis aus der Liste nimmt, jedenfalls konnte ich damit einen BUG-User vom Tron werfen. Aber es gibt ja noch mehr Hochschulanbindungen in der Liste. Dann die bitte auch rauswerfen  
Mich hat es nur gereizt, mal das Ergebnis zu posten, theoretisch sollte ich da sogar 1Gbit/s syncron haben, aber das gibt erstens der Server auf der Gegenseite nicht her und auf dem Campus ist ja sowieso ständig irgend eine Auslastung. Ich kann den Test bei Speedtest ständig wiederholen und hab ständig andere Ergebnisse.
Trotzdem cool, so eine Anbindung zur Verfügung zu haben *selbstfindet* 

Trotzdem super Forum hier *auchfind*


----------



## rootmachine (12. November 2009)

nochwas: Wenn ich von der Uni den Rotterdam Server, den 0815-Typ verwendet, für Speednet benutze, dann hab ich mieserable Ergebnisse..... nur mal so.


----------



## rootmachine (12. November 2009)

Also, oupho, nimm mal mein Uni-Ergebnis bitte raus, die Ausrufezeichen vermehren sich ja wie die Karnickel


----------



## 0815-TYP (12. November 2009)

> ich weiß allerdings auch nicht wie man die Geschwindigkeit anders als mit einem Test wie speedtest beweisen kann. Bin für Vorschläge offen.


Vielleicht so? (Siehe Link)
Mein Ergebnis kann bitte auch rausgenommen werden.

imgimg.de - Dein Bilderhoster zum Bilder hochladen - 145MBs9b1eabd0JPG.jpg



> jedenfalls konnte ich damit einen BUG-User vom Tron werfen.



http://www.speedtest.net/result/618154415.png

Aber wie gesagt,nimm mal mein Ergebnis raus und schon ist ruhe.


----------



## oupho (12. November 2009)

Ok, Unis und offensichtliche Bug-User werden rausgenommen(bald, wenn ich Zeit habe). Wer genau ein Bug-User ist, kann dann hier besprochen werden.


----------



## rootmachine (12. November 2009)

*UPDATE*

25.27 Mb/s | 0.93 Mb/s | 8 ms | rootmachine | Kabel BW | Speedtest.net

So, damit auch im Club der privaten Anschlüsse


----------



## K3n$! (12. November 2009)

Ist ja doch ein kleiner Unterschied zu deiner UNI-Leitung


----------



## Biosman (12. November 2009)

oupho schrieb:


> Ok, Unis und offensichtliche Bug-User werden rausgenommen(bald, wenn ich Zeit habe). Wer genau ein Bug-User ist, kann dann hier besprochen werden.



@ oupho: 

Las bitte neue user "und evtl. auch die alten die das hier lesen" dazu schreiben welche Internet verbindung sie genau haben. Ich hab es ja schon dazu geschrieben. Macht sicherlich am anfang bissi mehr Arbeit aber aber so kann man einiges besser nachvollziehn.

MfG


----------



## rootmachine (12. November 2009)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Ist ja doch ein kleiner Unterschied zu deiner UNI-Leitung



Aber mächtig gewaltig  Mächtiger Baddabumm-Leitung


----------



## BigBubby (12. November 2009)

0815-TYP schrieb:


> http://www.speedtest.net/result/618154415.png
> 
> Aber wie gesagt,nimm mal mein Ergebnis raus und schon ist ruhe.



das könnte ich toppen, wenn ich wollte. Mit einer "realen" leitung


----------



## K3n$! (12. November 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> das könnte ich toppen, wenn ich wollte. Mit einer "realen" leitung




mach mal


----------



## rootmachine (12. November 2009)

Wetten er kann das dann wieder toppen


----------



## Nico88 (13. November 2009)

Wie wärs eig. wenn wir mal den Test mit speed.io - Internet DSL Speedtest machen ?


----------



## BigBubby (13. November 2009)

Nico88 schrieb:


> Wie wärs eig. wenn wir mal den Test mit speed.io - Internet DSL Speedtest machen ?



die server davon haben meißt keine besonders feine anbindung. Ich habe zumindestens noch nie mehr als 60mb/s rausbekommen, wie ich bereits geschrieben hatte.


----------



## Nico88 (13. November 2009)

*Achtung* 

folgender Link steht nur mit dem post über mir in verbindung und nicht mit dem Test hier!


Ich bin damit zufrieden: [URL]http://speed.io/pics/2573/0240/speed.io.png[/URL]


----------



## Weltimperator (13. November 2009)

42.01 Mb/s | 6,05 Mb/s | 62ms | weltimperator | 1& 1 | 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBubby (13. November 2009)

Nico88 schrieb:


> *Achtung*
> 
> folgender Link steht nur mit dem post über mir in verbindung und nicht mit dem Test hier!
> 
> ...



du hast auch nur 25mbit. dann versuch das mal mit einer 4 mal so dicken leitung  ich sage ja mehr als 0 spuckt das ding für mich nicht aus, da es scheinbar keinen server gibt, der eine vernünftige anbindung hat.


----------



## oupho (14. November 2009)

Ich habe jetzt Schulen und Unis rausgenommen, wenn ich welche vergessen habe, sagts mir.


----------



## BigBubby (14. November 2009)

wie wäre es mit einer kleinen extra tabelle meinetwegen nur 10 positionen für Unis?


----------



## GPHENOM (14. November 2009)

Das wär mal ne gute Idee.


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (14. November 2009)

**UPDATE**

347.58 Mb/s | 0.35 Mb/s | 89 ms | Zecko_Vicath | Luxemburg Online SA | http://www.speedtest.net/result/622308300.png

Ich hab meinen neuen Router bekommen, lalalalalala.
JFYI: Ich hab mein eigenes DSLAM Dingens, weil
a) die anderen belegt waren und noch ein Glasfasertandem frei war
b) kein weiterer Anschluss an den Verteiler gelegt da es keinen freien Bauplatz mehr gibt.
Von der Verteilerbox, die praktischerweise exakt vor meiner Garage steht, sind es nur 8m Kupfer bis zum Splitter in der Garage. Im Haus sind es dann noch knapp 75m Gbit LAN 
Aufgrund von diversen Verzögerungen und Unkosten die bei der Bereitstellung vom Internetanschluss aufgetreten sind, habe ich mich mit meinem ISP so geeinigt dass ich eine DL-Begrenzung von 450Mb/s bekomme  Kulanz


----------



## BigBubby (14. November 2009)

nett auch wenn der ping nicht berauschend ist


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (14. November 2009)

Jo, das liegt zum Teil aber nicht an mir/dem ISP.
Im Inland fällt der Ping teils auf "normale" 29ms-43ms, dann lässt sich auch ganz angenehm online mit Freunden spielen.
Die DL-Rate kommt vor allem beim Runterladen von Patches/CD-/DVD-Images zum Tragen, ich hab mal eben so beim Pinkeln gehen den XP Modus für Win7 runtergeladen (~14s für 470MB laut Downloadmanager).
Da stört mich der Ping von 83ms-90ms nicht weiter ^^

Ich hab mit anderen Servern nicht die Transferrate erreicht, dafür aber einen niedrigeren Ping : http://www.speedtest.net/result/622304223.png

Oder ganz epic fail ^^: http://www.speedtest.net/result/513920626.png


----------



## PsYchO_Monk3y (16. November 2009)

83.62 Mb/s | 1.98 Mb/s | 16ms | PsychO_Monk3y | Kabel Deutschland |http://www.speedtest.net/result/624129502.png


----------



## K3n$! (16. November 2009)

Ich denk, es gibt bei Kabel Deutschland nur 32Mbit Leitungen und weniger oder sehe ich das falsch ?


----------



## b0s (16. November 2009)

Ich glaube man solte darauf hinweisen, dass das erzielte Ergebnis sehr stark vom Test-Server abhängt. Ich war gestern mal anner Hochschule Bochum (meine Mitbewohner studieren dort) und wollte herausfinden was für eine Leitung dort anliegt.
Seite aufgerufen, ersten Test gemacht, irgendwas mit 40 Mb/s down und 15 up. 50er ping oder so. Danach bin ich mal ein paar verschiedene Server durchgegangen und siehe da: das höchste ergebnis war 97 down, 48 up (reproduzierbar). Der Ping hängt in ähnlichem Maße stark vom gewählten Server ab, ich hatte zwischen 13 und 80 ms diverse Ergebnisse.

Fazit: mit Leitungen oberhalb der ~ 20 MBit (die fast jeder der Testserver schaffen sollte) sollte man verschiedene Server ausprobieren, als bester hat sich für mich der Frankfurter Server herausgestellt, was Bandbreite anging. Beim Ping sollte man ebenfalls verschiedene Server um den eigenen Standpunkt herum ausprobieren.


----------



## BigBubby (17. November 2009)

Genau deshalb benutzen wir hier diese Seite, da jedre den optimalen Server für sich herasfinden kann und man nicht von eienr zufällig guten leitung der vorgegebenen server abhängig ist.


----------



## CentaX (17. November 2009)

**UPDATE**

32,83 Mb/s | 1.71 Mb/s | 24ms | CentaX | Kabel Deutschland | Speedtest #1 Speedtest #2

Neu ist die minimal höhere Download-Geschwindigkeit, mit der ich mich jetzt die meisten KD-Jünger abhänge.


----------



## Nico88 (17. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nico88 (17. November 2009)

das hätte ich ganz gerne mal ^^


----------



## GPHENOM (17. November 2009)

Willst du das in die Liste aufnehmen oder nicht?
Wenn ja dann Lies dir bitte die Beschreibung durch.
Und bitte keine Doppelposts.


----------



## Nico88 (18. November 2009)

AMDPHENOMX3 schrieb:


> Willst du das in die Liste aufnehmen oder nicht?
> Wenn ja dann Lies dir bitte die Beschreibung durch.
> Und bitte keine Doppelposts.


 
nein will ich nicht  das ist schließlich nicht mein Ergebnis(Auch wenns bei mir angezeigt wurde).


----------



## Diablo09 (20. November 2009)

2,9 MB/s | 3,94 MB/s | 8ms | DiabloL | Elektrizitätswerk Wels AG | http://www.speedtest.net/result/628324169.png


----------



## K3n$! (21. November 2009)

Diablo09 schrieb:


> 2,9 MB/s | 3,94 MB/s | 8ms | DiabloL | Elektrizitätswerk Wels AG | http://www.speedtest.net/result/628324169.png




Das ist ja mal ein interessanter Internet Provider


----------



## Diablo09 (22. November 2009)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal ein interessanter Internet Provider


???  wieso


----------



## K3n$! (22. November 2009)

Ich hab bisher noch von keinem gehört, dass sein Internet Provider ein Elektrizitätswerk ist.


----------



## midnight (22. November 2009)

Naja das sind oft Stadtwerke oder sowas - die arbeiten oft zusammen. Viel interessanter find ich, dass es mehr Upload als Download hat 

so fa


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (22. November 2009)

Das liegt wahrscheinlich daran dass das E-Werk einen direkten Anschluss an ein Backbone bzw I-Router hat.
Universitäten sind ja auch keine ISPs, werden aber als solche erkannt beim Test.

€: midnight hats auch erfasst ^^


----------



## Maggats (23. November 2009)

20,3 MB/s | 1,09 MB/s | 13 ms | Maggats | Unitymedia | http://www.speedtest.net/result/631204384.png


----------



## swatty (4. Dezember 2009)

Hier meine (noch-)Leitung:

384kbit/s von der Telekom
0,39 Mb/s | 0,08 Mb/s | 107 ms | swatty | Deutsche Telekom AG | speedtest.net
>>Aktualisiert

Morgen, wenn hoffentlich mein Glasfaseranschluss freigeschaltet wird, werde ich diesen Post nochmal aktualisieren.


----------



## K3n$! (4. Dezember 2009)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt^^

Von 384Kbit/s auf wieviel ?


----------



## swatty (4. Dezember 2009)

Von DSL Light zu einer 100Mbit Leitung . Ich muss sagen, das ist ein Gefühl wie Weinachten und Neujahr an einem Tag, besonders wenn man seit 5 Jahren dieses Dorf-DSL gewöhnt ist.

Und ich denke ich kann mit der Leitung mehr als nur zufrieden sein :

**UPDATE**
98.22 Mb/s | 8.84 Mb/s | 4 ms | swatty | wilhelm.tel | Speedtest.net#1 Speedtest.net#2


----------



## Selene (5. Dezember 2009)

*Update*

26,55 Mb/s | 1,01 Mb/s | 10 ms | Selene | Kabel BW | http://www.speedtest.net/result/642230898.png


----------



## Nico88 (7. Dezember 2009)

Is ja geil hab jetz gerafft wie die alle das hier gefaket haben

wie wäre es damit ?
http://www.speedtest.net/result/574332207.png

oder damit :http://www.speedtest.nethttp://www.speedtest.net/result/573850559.png

das hier wäre auch schön: http://www.speedtest.nethttp://www.speedtest.net/result/574351340.png

ist aber bitte nicht ernst zunehmen!!!


----------



## midnight (7. Dezember 2009)

Sonn 5xPost rockt schon, beim nächsten mal vielleicht editieren? Sonst gibts demnächst Ärger von den Mods denk ich (=

so far


----------



## K3n$! (7. Dezember 2009)

Gute alte Bildbearbeitung 

Mal abgesehen davon dass die vergangenen Tage nicht mehr September ist


----------



## GPHENOM (7. Dezember 2009)

Bildbearbeitung?
Ich würde sagen die Bilder kommen vom Speedtest Server.
Oder hat er den gehackt^^


----------



## K3n$! (7. Dezember 2009)

hmm, stimmt auch wieder, aber warum zeigt er uns die erst jetzt ?


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (7. Dezember 2009)

Stichwort: Kleines ... ^^
Bitte legt mir die Wort nicht in den Mund, aber wer das Faken nötig hat dem fehlt an mindestens einer Stelle ein paar Masseinheiten. 

Ich bin zufrieden damit "nur" eine Statistik anzuführen, bei anderen bin ich ja auch "nur" Mittelfeld oder "nur" nicht in der Statistik weil zu schlecht


----------



## ole88 (7. Dezember 2009)

ich less hier grad was von fakes und ka was nich alles, öhm wie kann man denn das ganze bitte faken? wenn ich aufn test geh dann läuft der doch ganz normal durch wie kann man so etwas verändern? weil mein ergebniss is real und somit auch verdienter dritter platz


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (7. Dezember 2009)

ole88,

faken kann man vieles, vor allem wenn man Resultate von vor 2 Monaten "jetzt" erst herausgefunden haben will, liegt die Vermutung nahe dass da was faul ist.
Sicher kann man die Werte beeinflussen, das wurde irgendwo auf Seite 2x oder so besprochen.
Stichwort: VM und AV Puffer

Ich denke dass diese Art von Manipulation a) nicht nachzuweisen ist b) wenn sie denn offensichtlich ist, sinnlos ist.
Entweder man begrenzt die Transferrate seines Puffers künstlich auf einen realistischen Wert => sinnlos weil man keinen Vorteil hat. oder man bekommt Werte nahe der RAM Transferleistung => 6400*8 Mbit/s sind etwas "unrealistisch" für eine Internetleitung.

Der Fake mithilfe von Bildbearbeitungsprogrammen ist etwas einfacher, aber ebenso sinnlos da man die Ergebnisse abfragen kann und so dahinter kommt dass a) der Test nie ausgeführt wurde b) mit ganz anderen Werten geendet hat.

So oder so ist die Kunst des Fakens bei einem "Benchmark" nur ein Beweis dass man unzufrieden mit der Grösse seiner Genitalien ist oder man zu oft Renn-gegen-die-Wand-ohne-zu-bremsen gespielt hat.

Soweit, meine drei Millionen Cent


----------



## Nico88 (7. Dezember 2009)

Also nein ich habe das ned gefaked die Ergebnisse wurden meiner IP adresse zugeordnet und zwar von speedtest.net 
Ich selber habe es nicht nötig zu faken und dies sollte nur zur demonstration herhalten.
Ich habe nix gehackt und auch ned bearbeitet. Mir is nur in vergangenheit aufgefallen das es hier manche faker gibt und ich wollte wissen wie die es halt machen.


----------



## Klutten (7. Dezember 2009)

@ Nico88

Dieser Button -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sollte dir möglichst schnell ins Auge fallen. Beim nächsten Doppelt-Dreifach-Fünffach-Posting, gibt es sonst gegebenenfalls eine Belohnung in Form einer gelben Karte.


----------



## Nico88 (8. Dezember 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> @ Nico88
> 
> Dieser Button ->
> 
> ...


 

is ja gut habs gerafft.


----------



## grubsnek (10. Dezember 2009)

Update:

32.40 Mb/s | 1.94 Mb/s | 48ms | grubsnek | Kabel Deutschland | http://www.speedtest.net/result/646712737.png


----------



## CrazyBanana (11. Dezember 2009)

Wie wäre es auch mit einer sepperaten High-Score Liste wo auch Schulen
und Unis getestet werden dürfen?
immerhin verbringt man da auch viel Zeit !
dann könnstest du mich auch gleich mit dem Resultat aufnehmen :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


für eine Schule in Österreich schon ganz ordentlich


----------



## GPHENOM (11. Dezember 2009)

Wenn man den link  nicht zeigt könnte man das ergebnis gefaked haben.


----------



## ole88 (11. Dezember 2009)

und das wird es wohl auch sein


----------



## CrazyBanana (12. Dezember 2009)

Nein es ist nicht gefaked
konnte den post mit dem link nur nicht in der schule raufladen da ich keine zeit mehr hatte.
Ist sowieso egal da keine schulen und unis in die liste aufgenommen werden


----------



## Nico88 (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich hätte mal ne Frage :

Warum kriege ich mit meinem 3 Jahre alten Notebook über W-lan einen Ping von 0 Sekunden, mit meinem PC aber nicht?

MfG




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K3n$! (22. Dezember 2009)

Das wird dann höchstwahrscheinlich ein Fehler sein.

Passiert das denn jedesmal ?


----------



## Nico88 (22. Dezember 2009)

ja passiert es. die download geschwindigkeit ist niedriger als beim pc. der ping liegt bei 0 oder 1


----------



## NCphalon (4. Januar 2010)

Konnte mich verbessern^^

http://www.speedtest.net/result/671968209.png


----------



## utacat (5. Januar 2010)

So hier mein Test.

http://www.speedtest.net/result/672006156.png

Gruß utacat


----------



## GPHENOM (2. Februar 2010)

15.00 Mb/s | 0.85 Mb/s | 35ms | AMDPHENOMX3 | 1&1 Internet AG | http://www.speedtest.net/result/702481112.png


----------



## xaven (4. Februar 2010)

57,41 Mb/s | 8,91 Mb/s | 22ms | xaven | Interoute Communications| http://www.speedtest.net/result/705782987.png


----------



## chefmarkus (4. Februar 2010)

239,26 Mb/s | 0,91 Mb/s | 92 ms | chefmarkus | kabel deutschland  | http://www.speedtest.net/result/705967781.png


----------



## grubsnek (5. Februar 2010)

chefmarkus schrieb:


> 239,26 Mb/s | 0,91 Mb/s | 92 ms | chefmarkus | kabel deutschland  | http://www.speedtest.net/result/705967781.png



dabei muss es sich um einen Fehler handeln oder?

Kabel Deutschland hat nämlich keinen 240/1 Mbit Tarif im Angebot


----------



## chefmarkus (5. Februar 2010)

Kann durchaus sein das da ein Fehler ist, aber ich hab zu 90 prozent solche ergebnisse. d.h. nicht auf 200irgendwas aber zwischen 40 und 170 Mbits. Und mein Tarif ist auf 30mbits...
Schau hier:
http://www.speedtest.net/result/707154764.png
http://www.speedtest.net/result/707159415.png
http://www.speedtest.net/result/707161458.png
http://www.speedtest.net/result/707162380.png
http://www.speedtest.net/result/707164025.png
http://www.speedtest.net/result/707166376.png

Wie Du siehst bewegt sich das alles über den 30mbits, und na klar: ich habe ein hohes Resultat gepostet, aber das heißt ja nicht das ich nur Ergebnisse die nicht über meine Anschlußverhältnisse in den Ring werfen darf, oder?


----------



## Aholic (5. Februar 2010)

Leider kann man den Speedtest ziemlich leicht verfälschen


----------



## chefmarkus (5. Februar 2010)

Wie geht das? Ich brauch mich hier ja nicht doof stellen - bezüglich des verfälschen bin ich es aber. Ich gehe auf die Seite, suche den Server in Frankfurt und los gehts. Nix anderes mache ich. Und jetzt sage du mir wie ich da was verfälschen soll?

http://www.speedtest.net/result/707186227.png
http://www.speedtest.net/result/707187870.png
das geht bei munter so weiter, ich habe keine ahnung warum das so hoch ist - (wehe es petzt einer bei Kabel Deutschland )
Nein, mal im Ernst, es ist schon eine Weile her da habe ich mich bei KD massiv über schlechte Verbindungen (auch beim TV-Signal) beschwert, und das knapp an der Grenze zum Unhöflichen... und irgendwann lief alles.


----------



## Aholic (6. Februar 2010)

Das war auch garnicht speziell an dich gerichtet 

Ich befürchte nur, wenn ich es erkläre ist der thread ganz schnell dicht bzw. geht der Sinn dabei verloren, daher lasse ich das mal lieber


----------



## K3n$! (6. Februar 2010)

Dann lad doch mal per Download-Manager die 1G Datei von dieser Seite:

Testseite

Da komme ich dann bei meiner 50k Leitung auf ~46MBit/s (5730Kbyte/s)


----------



## XFX9800GTX+ (6. Februar 2010)

5,55mbs | 0,80mbs |31 | xfx9800gtx+ |  vodafone | 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chefmarkus (12. Februar 2010)

Haha, es wird immer besser...

689,01Mbs | 1,52Mbs | 21ms |Kabeldeutschland |http://www.speedtest.net/result/714285704.png *UPDATE *

so langsam komm ich in die Gegend der Raketenanschlüsse....


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Februar 2010)

chefmarkus schrieb:


> Haha, es wird immer besser...
> 
> 689,01Mbs | 1,52Mbs | 21ms |Kabeldeutschland |http://www.speedtest.net/result/714285704.png *UPDATE*



Der Test und dieser Thread sind so sinnlos


----------



## chefmarkus (12. Februar 2010)

So ganz sinnlos ist es dann auch wieder nicht - es macht auch Spaß diese irrwitzigen Ergebnisse hier zu posten! übrigens war heute Vormittag der Service von KD hier und hat sich das mal angesehen und fand das auch ziemlich amüsant. Der Anschluss war seiner Messung nach zu langsam  und hat dann die Multimediadosen noch gewechselt...


----------



## Diablo09 (18. März 2010)

7,03Mb/s | 10,31 Mb/s | 3ms | DiabloL | Elektrizitätswerk Wels AG | http://www.speedtest.net/result/752584608.png

aktualiserte Werte


----------



## Schoschi (20. März 2010)

2,94MBit | 0,37MBit | 88ms | Schoschi | Telekom(eigentlich 1&1) | speedtest.net


----------



## FreshStyleZ (14. April 2010)

9.89 Mb/s | 0.95 Mb/s | 26 ms | FreshStyleZ | Vodafone DSL| http://www.speedtest.net/result/782448505.png


----------



## D.I.Y (18. April 2010)

99,70 Mb/s | 2,52 Mb/s | 19 ms | D.I.Y | KabelBW | http://www.speedtest.net/result/785825458.png


----------



## fiumpf (18. April 2010)

32,32 Mb/s | 1,99 Mb/s | 33 ms | fiumpf | Kabel Deutschland | http://www.speedtest.net/result/785917330.png


----------



## N€0 (23. April 2010)

hi, hier ist meiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das war der erste test hier der 2 und ich glaub der ist realistischer mit einem 3000 DSL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GPHENOM (23. April 2010)

Lies dir bitte die Regeln durch und editiere deinen Post.


----------



## ALDIfreak (5. Juni 2010)

98,76 Mb/s | 2,41 Mb/s | 11 ms | ALDIfreak | KabelBW | http://www.speedtest.net/result/836947464.png


----------



## Skysnake (5. Juni 2010)

5.82 Mb/s | 0.48 Mb/s | 31 ms |  oupho | 1&1 DSL | Speedtest.net


----------



## Re4dt (8. Juni 2010)

51.29 Mb/s | 2.44 Mb/s | 11 ms | CmStorm_ | KabelBW| http://www.speedtest.net/result/839574766.png


----------



## watercooled (8. Juni 2010)

0.41 Mb/s | 0.08 Mb/s | 108 ms | Gaming-King | 1&1   http://www.speedtest.net/result/840433383.png


----------



## Phenom2 (8. Juni 2010)

14.75 Mb/s | 0.93 Mb/s | 21 ms | Phenom2 | 1&1 DSL 16k | http://www.speedtest.net/result/840460422.png


----------



## theLamer (5. August 2010)

44.62 Mb/s | 7.09 Mb/s | 27 ms | theLamer | TU-DRESDEN.DE | speedtest


----------



## kühlprofi (5. August 2010)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/904149378.png


----------



## SveD (6. August 2010)

32.32 Mb/s | 1.90 Mb/s | 19ms | SveD | Kabel Deutschland | Speedtest.net


----------



## V!PeR (7. August 2010)

94,82 Mb/s | 5.28 Mb/s | 96ms | V!PeR | Kabel Deutschland | http://www.speedtest.net/result/894773791.png

Ich hab normal natürlich auch einen besseren Ping,aber ich nehme immer die Server in der Schweiz....^^


----------



## Shiek (4. Oktober 2010)

94,6 Mb/s | 5,74 Mb/s | 5ms | Shiek | Kabel Deutschland | http://www.speedtest.net/result/957671577.png http://www.speedtest.net/result/960357370.png

Wohne in München und nach Coburg/Frankfurt 5ms zu haben ist mächtig !


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DSL 25000 bei encoline


23,45mb/s | 4,30mb/s | 24ms | GoldenMic | Encoline | Speedtest.net


----------



## Re4dt (4. Oktober 2010)

Es wäre Toll wenn mal die Liste Aktualisiert wird.


----------



## GPHENOM (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich kenne den Ersteller und er wird es wahrscheinlich nicht mehr machen 
Ich kan ihn mal fragen ob ich eine neue mit den alte Werten erstellen soll.
Was haltet ihr davon?
Ich würde weiter updaten.


----------



## Re4dt (4. Oktober 2010)

GPHENOM schrieb:


> ich eine neue mit den alte Werten erstellen soll.
> Was haltet ihr davon?
> Ich würde weiter updaten.


Finde ich gut also wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## Dommerle (4. Oktober 2010)

13,49 Mb/s | 0,95 Mb/s | 83ms | Dommerle | T-Home | http://speedtest.net/result/977771057.png


----------



## Re4dt (4. Oktober 2010)

Nicht falsch verstehen aber wenn @GPHENOM sagt das die liste nicht aktualiesiert wird wieso Posten soviele immernoch?


----------



## NuTSkuL (4. Oktober 2010)

mal ne andere frage: was hat man von über 300mb/sek? hat man jetzt die BR filme innerhalb von ner minute geladen oder was bringt das?
PS: war natürlich n joke


----------



## Re4dt (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich selber habe eine 50K leitung volle ^^ und ich kann trotzdem nicht in voller geschwindigkeit etwas runterladen xD
Hier mein Rekord ^^ Man beachte den Serverstandort Ping *11ms*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## robbe (5. Oktober 2010)

Was ich bei Speedtest.net komisch finde, das Ergebnis wird in MB/s angegeben, obwohls eigentlich Mbit/s sein müssten. Also liegt der Rekord hier ja "bloß" bei 347.58Mbit/s bzw. 43,45Mb/s, was dann schon nicht mehr so wahnsinnig beeindruckend ist.
Man sollte also wenn man die Liste neu anfertigt, darauf achten, korrekterweiße die Ergebnisse in Mbit/s anzugeben oder zumindestens auf Mb/s runterrechnen.


----------



## Re4dt (5. Oktober 2010)

Mal ehrlich ich glaube kaum das dieses ergebnis stimmen kann 89Ms ping



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (5. Oktober 2010)

Es stimmt sicher nicht, aber es ist auch kaum möglich einen Server bei Speedtest zu finden, der die Leitung bedienen kann.
ZBsp komme ich bei Speedtest nicht über 0,40Mb/s im Upload und 400Mb/s im Download, obwohl mir technisch gesehen 20Gb/s DL und 10GB/s UL zur Seite stehen.
Die Testdatei, die Speedtest benutzt, ist aber zu klein um mal auf Geschwindigkeit zu kommen, denn die Testserver fahren nicht gleich mit maximaler Geschwindigkeit an und dann tröpfelt der Test vor sich hin.


----------



## Re4dt (5. Oktober 2010)

Also der beste server den ich bei Speedtest.net kenne ist der in Luxenbourg da habe ich Volle 50M/bits ereicht doch hingegen ein 30Km entfernter Server brachte mir "6Mbits"


----------



## derKreisweise (9. Oktober 2010)

*172.59Mb/s | 1.06Mb/s | 40ms | derKreisweise | Unitymedia NRW | Speedtest.net Link


*Und das trotz aktueller Speicherauslastung von knapp 2GB durch Browser & daran gekoppelter hoher Datenverkehr. War der erste Versuch, draufgeklickt und des oben ist mein Ergebnis.


----------



## derKreisweise (12. Oktober 2010)

Soo & nochmal das ganze,. Obwohl jDownloader nebenbei was zieht und ich am uppen bin:

*202.95Mb/s | 1.08Mb/s | 18ms | derKreisweise | Unitymedia NRW |* http://www.speedtest.net/result/986875755.png

Ergebnisse wundern mich. Down ist nicht realistisch, hab den nur Zeitw. so hoch da die hier neue Techniken prüfen und langsam einspeisen.
Up ist sooooo gering, aber schnelleren bekomm ich nit. Find ich richtig schade.


grüße


----------



## zkpax (6. Januar 2011)

*361.29 Mb/s | 7.45 Mb/s | 77ms | zkpax | T-Com | http://www.speedtest.net/result/931148587.png


1#  


*


----------



## human (17. Januar 2011)

ist ja unfair ich will schneller 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wenn wer nen gute ip zum pingen hat pls her damit^^


----------



## montecuma (17. Januar 2011)

Hab nicht alles gelesen, abe euch ist schon klar, dass Antivirenprogramme teilweise für utopisch hohe Verfälschungen sorgen?


----------



## doodlez (17. Januar 2011)

vorallem isses nen bissl unfair zb tests in nem Rechenzentrum bzw Uni zu machen da kann der allgemeine Heimuser garnicht mithalten


----------



## AMD (17. Januar 2011)

doodlez schrieb:


> vorallem isses nen bissl unfair zb tests in nem Rechenzentrum bzw Uni zu machen da kann der allgemeine Heimuser garnicht mithalten


Das sollte eher als spaß gewertet werden... habt euch doch nicht gleich immer alle so 
Und mein Post wurde natürlich auch gelöscht...


----------



## doodlez (17. Januar 2011)

AMD schrieb:


> Das sollte eher als spaß gewertet werden... habt euch doch nicht gleich immer alle so
> Und mein Post wurde natürlich auch gelöscht...


 

klar sehe ich das als Spaß würde aber mehr reizen wenn man im winzige kbyte kämpft mit seiner Leitung anstatt von nem Rechenzentrum überholt zu werden ^^


----------



## marvelmaster (31. Januar 2011)

26,09 | 23,70 | 44 | marvelmaster | O2 Germany | http://www.speedtest.net/result/1136519409.png

eigentlich ~40 Mbit Download aber finde keinen guten Server

O2 LTE Ftw


----------



## K3n$! (31. Januar 2011)

Was genau ist das für ein Tarif bei O2 ?

Habe zumindestens noch nie ein Tarif bei einem "normalen" Provider gesehen, bei dem man rund 25MBit/s Upload hat.


----------



## BloodySuicide (31. Januar 2011)

marvel testet LTE für O2


----------



## K3n$! (1. Februar 2011)

ach na dann


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (24. Mai 2011)

Die Zeiten des UMTS sind vorbei !!
Leute .... ich freu mich 
Lang lang hats gedauert !

Is zwar nicht die schnellste hier aber dafür wohne ich 3km ausserhalb der nächsten geschlossenen Ortschaft 

45,96 | 4,65 | 5 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | SWN | http://www.speedtest.net/result/1310330235.png


----------



## Bambusbar (25. Mai 2011)

Ja, sowas find ich doch toll und bin dabei 

54,37 Mb/s  | 6,83 Mb/s | 26 ms | Bambusbar | Telekom AG | http://www.speedtest.net/result/1252558352.png

Für irgendwas muss man ja sein Geld Monat für Monat ausm Fenster schmeißen ne? :>
Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf FTTH :x


----------



## skyw8lk3r (2. Juni 2011)

endlich muss ich nicht mehr mit der ollen 25er übern daten-highway krauchen  (ich weiß böse blicke von den ganzen leuten die vom dorf kommen ) 

47,39 | 8,00 | 33 ms | skyw8lk3r | Telekom AG| http://www.speedtest.net/result/1323068596.png


----------



## volte01 (4. Juni 2011)

12,23 | 0,76 | 50ms | volte01 | UPC | http://www.speedtest.net/result/1326180410.png


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (4. Juni 2011)

skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> endlich muss ich nicht mehr mit der ollen 25er übern daten-highway krauchen  (ich weiß böse blicke von den ganzen leuten die vom dorf kommen )
> 
> 47,39 | 8,00 | 33 ms | skyw8lk3r | Telekom AG| http://www.speedtest.net/result/1323068596.png


 

Ich komm von Dorf, beziehungsweise wohne 3km ausserhalb des Dorfes und freu mich über die böses Blicke der Städter die kein Glasfaser zu Verfügung haben  ... und vorher hat ich UMTS, muss mich erstmal an den Speed gewöhnen, hab schon paarmal "ausversehen" was downgeloadet ohne es mitzukriegen 
Hab auch nur die "mittlere" Leitung gebucht 

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1326570154.png


----------



## Orka45 (4. Juni 2011)

Mach auch mal Spaßeshalber mit.
http://www.speedtest.net/result/1326612902.png
Auch wenn das Ergebniss eher traurig ausfällt.


----------



## ImpyCH (7. Juni 2011)

Da wollte ich mal zum Spass:
http://www.speedtest.net/result/1330310498.png

86.12 Mb/s | 68.30 Mb/s | 7 ms | ImpyCH| ETH Campus Net | Speedtest.net


----------



## Garmn (14. Juni 2011)

101.04 Mb/s | 6,17 Mb/s | 5 ms | Garmn | Kabel Deutschland | http://www.speedtest.net/result/1340692653.png


http://www.pingtest.nethttp://www.pingtest.net/result/41998597.png


----------



## Eldiabolo (15. Juni 2011)

44,95 MB/s | 8.82 MB/s | 29 ms | Eldiabolo | Telekom | http://www.speedtest.net/result/1342141933.png


----------



## hirschi-94 (15. Juni 2011)

60,22 MB/s | 4,09MB/s | 14ms | hirschi-94 | Kabel Deutschland | http://www.speedtest.net/result/1342182705.png


----------



## Colonia (6. Juli 2011)

32,19 MB/s | 1,08 MB/s | 15 ms | Colonia | Unitymedia | http://www.speedtest.net/result/1373253358.png


----------



## Sync (6. Juli 2011)

naja gut, dafür dass im schnitt 4PCs und 3 Fernseher über die Leitung laufen, bin ich sehr zufrieden 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/1373507347.png


----------



## robbe (6. Juli 2011)

Dieser Thread hier ist tot, bitte den neuen benutzen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...tgeschwindigkeitsrangliste-6.html#post3174889


----------



## die.foenfrisur (19. Oktober 2011)

aloa.
habs mal grad gemacht...
es ist VIIIIIIIEL vom hoster abhängig.

in NL -> eindhoven...der kann die 100mbit gerade so stemmen.

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1544500258.png

mfg


----------



## piti_the_drummer (15. Januar 2012)

100 MBit | 6 MBit | 18 ms | piti_the_drummer | Kabel.de | 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-update- ^^


----------



## Jolly91 (15. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



15,66MBIT l 0,73MBIT l 16ms l Jolly91 l B.net


----------



## Jimini (15. Januar 2012)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1708401945.png
100,45 MBit | 6,00 MBit | 18ms | Jimini | Kabel Deutschland

Ich muss aber zugeben, dass ich ein paar Server durchtesten musste, weil manche meine Leitung nichtmal zur Häfte ausreizten...

MfG Jimini


----------



## MClolwut (16. Januar 2012)

Diese erbärmliche Rate ist hier bei uns leider Normal... 

2.02 Mb/s | 0.41 Mb/s | 73ms | MClolwut | Sapo | http://www.speedtest.nethttp://www.speedtest.net/result/1709504212.png


----------



## yonaz (16. Januar 2012)

Das kann ich unterbieten 

1,92 Mb/s | 0,18 MB/s | 73 ms | yonaz | T-Online | http://www.speedtest.net/result/1711103372.png


----------



## Frezy (8. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

Das ist eher nur ein Spaß.  Poste später meine private Leitung.

60,66 Mb/s | 35,40 Mb/s | 10 ms | Frezy | *BUNDESKANZLERAMT* | *http://www.speedtest.net/result/1759788350.png*

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Frezy


----------



## m-o-m-o (12. Februar 2012)

*Mit Ping protz*  Eigentlich kriege ich auch die vollen 5.5 MBit up und 67 MBit down aber der Server ist lahm. Ich poste dieses Ergebnis aber wegen dem genialen Ping 

66.74 Mb/s | 5.07 Mb/s | 4 ms | m-o-m-o | Unitymedia | http://www.speedtest.net/result/1768842841.png

Wird die Liste auch mal irgendwann aktualisiert? Das letzte mal war ja 2009...


----------



## Voodoo2 (12. Februar 2012)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1768857016.png


----------



## K3n$! (12. Februar 2012)

@m-o-m-o: Der User, der das verwaltet, war das letzte Mal im März 2011 online* 
*


----------



## Th3XPr3d4t0r (12. Februar 2012)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1769135565.png

Dorfinternet FtW ;D


----------



## Voodoo2 (13. Februar 2012)

K3n$! schrieb:


> @m-o-m-o: Der User, der das verwaltet, war das letzte Mal im März 2011 online*
> *


 
muste das jetzt sein


----------



## GPHENOM (15. Februar 2012)

Ich hab ihn letztens gefragt, er wird wahrscheinlich nicht mehr online kommen, denn er studiert jetzt und hat anderes zu tun und keine Lust mehr.
Also entweder es gibt eine neue Liste oder das verläuft hier im Sand...


----------



## robbe (15. Februar 2012)

Es gibt bereits seit letztem Sommer eine neue Liste, aber auch da hat sich schon nach relativ kurzer Zeit nieman dmehr drum gekümmert: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/160083-internetgeschwindigkeitsrangliste.html


----------



## danomat (20. Februar 2012)

Danomat | Telekom | Hofheim | VDSL 50 | 48.893 Kbit/s | 7.616 Kbit/s | 50 ms| link

upload is normal 10mbit. aber die testserver in deutschland zeigen mir alle nur 30-45mbit download. im schnitt hab ich 5,9mb/s


----------



## stimpi2k4 (15. April 2012)

stimpi2k4 | Telekom | düsseldorf | VDSL 25 | 25.000 Kbit/s | 4000 Kbit/s | 12 ms| Link


----------



## rhymz (28. Juli 2012)

GPHENOM schrieb:


> Ich hab ihn letztens gefragt, er wird wahrscheinlich nicht mehr online kommen, denn er studiert jetzt und hat anderes zu tun und keine Lust mehr.
> Also entweder es gibt eine neue Liste oder das verläuft hier im Sand...



das is nich schön


----------



## Gaucho84 (17. Oktober 2012)

91.48 Mb/s | 6.11 Mb/s | 29 ms | Gaucho84 | Kabel Deutschland | http://www.speedtest.net/result/2247204666.png


----------



## Whoosaa (19. Oktober 2012)

46.23 Mb/s | 23.76 Mb/s | 22 ms | Whoosaa | - | Speedtest

117.85 Mb/s | 5.73 Mb/s | 15 ms | Whoosaa | Kabelfernsehen München | Speedtest


----------



## Kiloqualle (24. Oktober 2012)

http://speedtest.net/result/2261963284.png


----------



## Whoosaa (24. November 2012)

MODs.. können wir denn nicht was tun, dass hier nochmal was passiert?


----------



## Leandros (12. Dezember 2012)

1,63 MBit/s | 1,05 MBit/s | 148 ms | Leandros | Kabel Deutschland (32k Flat) | http://www.speedtest.net/result/2368646215.png


----------



## K3n$! (13. Dezember 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> 1,63 MBit/s | 1,05 MBit/s | 148 ms | Leandros | Kabel Deutschland (32k Flat) | http://www.speedtest.net/result/2368646215.png


 
Da haste ja ne 1a Leitung


----------



## Marcusi (13. Dezember 2012)

Sei nicht so gemein... lol...


----------



## M4f1 (14. Dezember 2012)

109,00 MBit/s | 4,86 MBit/s | 18 ms | M4F1 | Unity media (150k Flat) |http://www.speedtest.net/result/2371257485.png

Für Wlan rel zufriedenstellend


----------



## SiBeN (14. Dezember 2012)

120,72 MBit/s | 5,71 MBit/s | 29 ms | SiBeN | Cablesurf.de (120.000) | 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robstar85 (14. Dezember 2012)

46,32 MBit/s | 8,17 MBit/s | 30 ms | Robstar85 | Telekom VDSL50 |http://www.speedtest.net/result/2372750690.png


----------



## Whoosaa (14. Dezember 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> 46.23 Mb/s | 23.76 Mb/s | 22 ms | Whoosaa | - | Speedtest
> 
> 117.85 Mb/s | 5.73 Mb/s | 15 ms | Whoosaa | Kabelfernsehen München | Speedtest


 


SiBeN schrieb:


> 120,72 MBit/s | 5,71 MBit/s | 29 ms | SiBeN | Cablesurf.de (120.000) |
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Willkommen im Club!  
Hast du verstanden, warum der Upload so langsam ist, verglichen mit der Downgeschwindigkeit?


----------



## m-o-m-o (14. Dezember 2012)

Weil das eine Eigenart von Kabelinternet ist und es relativ große Mehrkosten für den Provider verursacht für genügend Kapazitäten aufzurüsten 

Ich hätte auch gerne mal >16 Mbit up, aber unitymedia bietet ja auch nur 5 Mbit an


----------



## robbe (15. Dezember 2012)

16 Mbit Up hab ich leider auch nicht, aber ich komm nah ran: http://www.speedtest.net/result/2373582459.png


----------



## Panache (15. Dezember 2012)

Panache | Luxembourg Online S.A. | Linger | Glasfaser 100Mbit | Download : 104,32 Mb/s Upload : 51,26 Mb/s | Ping 0ms


----------



## Superwip (17. Dezember 2012)

94,51 Mb/s | *86,47 Mb/s* | 2 ms | Superwip | Technische Universität Wien | Speedtest.net

Ethernet Standleitung in der Uni... leider nicht zu Hause


----------



## K3n$! (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab hier fast das gleiche im Wohnheim, nur gibts dazu ne schöne 7GB Traffic Begrenzung pro Woche


----------



## Superwip (17. Dezember 2012)

Bei uns sind es 20GB/Monat


----------



## K3n$! (17. Dezember 2012)

Und ich dachte schon, wir haben es schlecht


----------



## Superwip (17. Dezember 2012)

> Pro Woche: 10 GB Download 2 GB Upload
> Pro Monat: 20 GB Download 4 GB Upload


 
...

Soweit ich weiß gelten diese Begrenzungen aber nur für das Ethernet, im W-LAN gibt es davon unabhängige/keine? Begrenzungen wobei das W-LAN als solches natürlich die Bandbreite limitiert.


----------



## K3n$! (17. Dezember 2012)

Ach das war auf die Uni-Leitung bezogen 
Ich glaube, in der Uni selbst haben wir keine Beschränkungen, allerdings weiß ich auch nicht, 
wo man sich per LAN einklinken kann. Per WLAN komm ich so auf 7-10MB/s (50-80MBit/s).

Im Wohnheim ist es deutlich mehr, allerdings konnte ich das noch nicht richtig messen, da mir immer der Traffic dafür fehlt


----------



## BeatBlaster (17. Dezember 2012)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/2378768338.png

Für ne 16k er Leitung doch ganz ok, oder?


----------



## M4f1 (18. Dezember 2012)

94,61 Mb/s | *82,02 Mb/s* | 0 ms | M4F1 | Universität zu Köln http://www.speedtest.net/result/2380063514.png


----------



## K3n$! (20. Dezember 2012)

So, von mir dann auch mal was:

 291,87 Mb/s | 102,01 Mb/s | 16 ms | K3n$! | Technische Universität Dresden | LINK

-> Internet im Wohnheim 
Nur der Ping ist nicht so doll. Dafür, dass wir per Glasfaser mit der TU verbunden sind, ist das echt mies 
Zu Google liegt der Ping bei 4ms.


Edit:

Hab noch einen zweiten Test gemacht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marcusi (20. Dezember 2012)

Angeber. Aber ich bin neidisch. Da stinkt man ganz schön ab mit 16 mbit...


----------



## Superwip (20. Dezember 2012)

Uni-Internet demonstriert wenigstens schön, was im Jahr 2012 eigentlich überall möglich sein _sollte_...


----------



## tigersuit (21. Dezember 2012)

Der Techniker ist gerade zur Tür raus.
Endlich schnelles Internet. 
Wenn auch nicht ganz so schnell, wie versprochen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yellowbear (21. Dezember 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Uni-Internet demonstriert wenigstens schön, was im Jahr 2012 eigentlich überall möglich sein _sollte_...


 
Jap, ist wirklich ein Segen. Hatte schon regelmäßig um die 80 Mbit/s _Upload_. 

PS: Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der Megabit als "Mbit" kennt und nicht als "Mb"? Finde ich zu einfach mit "MB" (Megabyte) zu verwechseln.


----------



## Panache (21. Dezember 2012)

Dafür gib es ja das große B und kleine b


----------



## Supeq (21. Dezember 2012)

26,22 Mb/s| 1,08 Mb/s | 25ms | Supeq | Unitymedia

http://www.speedtest.net/result/2386395570.png


----------



## turbosnake (25. Dezember 2012)

Kann es sein, das speed.io Mist misst, da komme ich auf ca 28.000Kbit/s
Speedtest.net ca. 25.000 Mb/S.
Da stimmt ein Wert mal so gar nicht.


----------



## robbe (25. Dezember 2012)

Speed.io ist schrott, mist bei mir auch nur einen Bruchteil der eigentlichen Leistung und lässt auch regelmäßig den Browser abstürzen.


----------



## Brez$$z (29. Dezember 2012)

50,43Mb/s | 2,52Mb/s | 5ms | Brez$$z | KabelBW | Speedtest.net Link


----------



## Rapolution (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich wäre bestimmt Platz 1, wenn man es von unten sieht -.-

es dauert ja schon ca. 5 oder mehr minuten bis speedtest.net geladen ist -.-

0,05 Mb/s  |  0,06 MB/s  |  163ms  Rapolution  |  Vodafone D2 GmbH  |  http://www.speedtest.net/result/2403472849.png


----------



## Bastel_frea (30. Dezember 2012)

DAS is meiner meinung nach unzumutbar.

http://www.speedtest.net/result/2403569940.png

ich wohn 100m von der nächsten glasfaserleitung weg, 100m und eine ganze stadt hätte angemessenes internet. T_T


----------



## chiller (31. Dezember 2012)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/2404894369.png

Naja wenigstens der Upload stimmt


----------



## Reap (4. Januar 2013)

152.85 Mb/s | 4,90 Mb/s | 5 ms | Reap | Unitymedia | Speedtest.net


----------



## M3talGuy (4. Januar 2013)

Wozu postet ihr eigentlich noch die Geschwindigkeiten, wenn der, der das hier verwaltet den 
ganzen Spaß eh seit 3 Jahren nicht mehr aktualisiert hat und wahrscheinlich nie wieder online kommt?


----------



## tigersuit (8. Januar 2013)

Um mit unserem schnellen Glasfaserinternet anzugeben 

Bei mir reichts dazu nicht ganz, aber es ist definitiv ein Fortschritt zu den 16Mb vorher:

http://www.speedtest.net/result/2420764146.png


----------



## xXDarkRazerXx (8. Januar 2013)

67.11 Mb/s | 5.42 Mb/s | 5ms | xXDarkRazerXx | Unitymedia
http://www.speedtest.net/result/2420814398.png


----------



## Anubis12334 (13. Januar 2013)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/2434126425.png

95ms ping, das System funktioniert irgendwie nicht. Habe in allen onlinespielen <30ms


----------



## kerze21 (14. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Ping ist heute verdächtig gut 

Frage mich wann hier endlich DSL 1600 ankommt ?!? Man zahlt ja dafür -.-


----------



## Lt.Ford (28. Januar 2013)

Also ich würd mal sagen der Umstieg auf Gigabit-Switches hat sich gelohnt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whoosaa (28. Januar 2013)

WTF. Deine Mutter, ganz im Ernst..


----------



## K3n$! (28. Januar 2013)

Lt.Ford schrieb:


> Also ich würd mal sagen der Umstieg auf Gigabit-Switches hat sich gelohnt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

So will ich das bei uns auch. Wir haben praktisch die gleiche Leistung, aber so wie ich das bei euch lese, könnt ihr bis zu 400GB Traffic anhäufen oder ?


----------



## Lt.Ford (28. Januar 2013)

Richtig. Das Traffic Limit wurde am 24.12. von 150GB auf 400GB angehoben.
Übrigens: Der Download-Speed ist mittlerweile auf fast 500 Mbit/s angestiegen^^

Wieviel Traffic geht bei dir?


----------



## K3n$! (28. Januar 2013)

Wir haben ganze, halt dich fest, 7GB pro Woche !!!! 
Und das soll jetzt auf ganze, jetzt kommts, 15GB pro Woche erhöht werden 

Von der Leitung her sind wir so bei ca. 300MBit/s beim Speedtest. 
Vorhin hab ich mal kurzzeitig 450MBit/s gehabt, als ich 700MB gezogen habe. 
Allerdings ist der da so schnell fertig, dass man das kaum messen kann.


----------



## Lt.Ford (28. Januar 2013)

Okay, das ist echt krass wenig.
Ich bekomm sozusagen pro Stunde 500MB "gutgeschrieben", also 12 GB am Tag (bis zum 400GB Limit eben^^).

Schick denen mal nen Beschwerdebrief und verlink auf die WH-Netz Seite


----------



## K3n$! (28. Januar 2013)

Die Sache ist ja, dass ich mich bei niemandem beschweren kann. 
Die Leute, die das hier verwalten, sind auch alles Stundenten und wenn es nach denen ginge, 
dann hätten wir wohl gar kein Limit. 

Das Limit selbst kommt von der TU, die keine Lust mehr auf Abmahnschreiben von irgendwelchen Anwälten hatte, 
weil das zu viel Büroaufwand wäre.


----------



## Lt.Ford (28. Januar 2013)

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich es so gut habe 
Wenn ich mich beschweren möchte, dann habe ich locker 20 Ansprechpartner in allen möglichen Bereichen.
Dafür ist die Verwaltung der Uni eine Katastrophe xD

Aber 7 GB (bzw. 15) sind echt krass wenig. Das reicht ja nicht mal für ein paar HD Videos o.O


----------



## K3n$! (28. Januar 2013)

Stimmt, deswegen hab ich mir auch ne zusätzliche Internetleitung geholt. 
Was bezahlt ihr für eure Leitung ?


----------



## Lt.Ford (28. Januar 2013)

Das wird dich jetzt schocken: 0€

Es gibt bei uns insgesamt 9 Wohnheime, die entweder vom WH-Netz (so wie meins) oder von "Selfnet" verwaltet werden. Die Selfnet-Wohnheime zahlen 7€ zusätzlich und die WH-Netz-Wohnheime zahlen nichts^^


----------



## Whoosaa (29. Januar 2013)

Ich kann nur nochmal mein Posting von eben wiederholen, wenn ich das so lese..


----------



## Sraw (29. Januar 2013)

Hast du es gut....


----------



## Lt.Ford (29. Januar 2013)

Ja, ist echt richtig gut.
Leider ist die Wohnzeit auf 4 Semester (~2 Jahre) begrenzt, was die Sache zu einem "kurzen" Spaß macht.


----------



## K3n$! (29. Januar 2013)

Ha, das ist der Haken 
Bei uns gibt es, soweit ich weiß, da keine Beschränkung, zumindest wurde mir davon noch nichts mitgeteilt. 
Aber 360GB Traffic pro Monat für umme ist schon 1a 

Kurze Frage noch am Rande: Was kostet dich sonst das Studentenwohnheim ?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. Februar 2013)

100,66 Mb/s | 6,25 Mb/s | 20 ms | CrimsoN 2.0 | KabelDeutschland | Speedtest.net


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (9. Juli 2013)

Hat eigentlich jemand Lust, den Thread zu übernehmen bzw. einen neuen Thread zu erstellen, indem die besten Ergebnisse in eine Liste eingetragen werden? Ich würde den Thread dann auch in diesem Unterforum anpinnen.


----------



## K3n$! (9. Juli 2013)

Ich denke, ich könnte das übernehmen 
Ich würde dann einfach der Übersichtlichkeit und Aktualität halber einen neuen erstellen.

Thema erstellt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...speedtest-wer-hat-die-schnellste-leitung.html


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (10. Juli 2013)

Okay, somit ist dieser Thread ab sofort geschlossen. Den neuen Thread habe ich angepinnt.


----------

